# South West Reptile Show



## incrisis

Myself and a couple of people are looking into arranging a reptile show in the south west this year. 

21st June

It will be held in Midsomer Norton, venue is already sorted and there is plenty of free car parking.

If anyone is interested, breeders etc, let me know 

More details will follow, dependant on interest.


----------



## SWMorelia

Keep me in the loop....


----------



## incrisis

SW-morelia said:


> Keep me in the loop....


Will do : victory:


----------



## sharpstrain

incrisis said:


> Myself and a couple of people are looking into arranging a reptile show in the south west this year.
> 
> 21st June
> 
> It will be held in Midsomer Norton, venue is already sorted and there is plenty of free car parking.
> 
> If anyone is interested, breeders etc, let me know
> 
> More details will follow, dependant on interest.


 
cant have one there - too many people get murdered in midsomer norton


----------



## amyloveys

where is that? im in gloucester if that helps lol


----------



## incrisis

sharpstrain said:


> cant have one there - too many people get murdered in midsomer norton



Shhh ... they will find the bodies 



amyloveys said:


> where is that? im in gloucester if that helps lol


It is south of Bristol.


----------



## Lotus Nut

Count me in for that one!


----------



## MissCat

o yay! i'm coming!


----------



## wohic

count me in, happy to help, plug , bombard petshops with posters etc .....
Is Adie in on this as well ?

Put me down for a table as well


----------



## incrisis

wohic said:


> count me in, happy to help, plug , bombard petshops with posters etc .....
> Is Adie in on this as well ?
> 
> Put me down for a table as well


He is, the show will be held in the same place he has his shop.

There are a few empty units we are going to use for the day.
It isn't normally open on a Sunday, so we get the run of the place, more or less.
We have had a chat to the people who run the cafe, and they are happy to open for the day aswell.

I will have to sort some posters out.


----------



## xxstaggyxx

wat is the post code of the location as i might be interested


----------



## sanderson

xxstaggyxx said:


> wat is the post code of the location as i might be interested


BA3 


And yes i would come with out question I live very close, I might be able to bring some stock and book a table but I will have to see what happens : victory:


----------



## sanderson

Oh, I am a freelance graphic & web designer if you need any free work for this give me a PM :2thumb: I will help as much as I can with anything really...


----------



## richingram

SOUNDS GREAT DEFO INTREASTED IN GOING TO THAT:2thumb:


----------



## ez4pro

Please keepme posted, I'll be there

Chris


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Sounds great!! Not alot of time to get it organised though!

Anna.


----------



## tigger79

count me in only 2 hours from me


----------



## longhaircavies

I'll deff be up for going and i no a few other people that would as they havent been to any shows yet as there all quite far and their not keen on traveling to far.


----------



## incrisis

Full details will be available by the end of the week ... a few loose ends to tie up and all that ... I think everyone knows these type of things don't just happen ...

I will keep everyone informed as soon as I can ...


----------



## kailogan

yer count us in.! ill even sort my day off work tomorrow.lol.its ok to bring kids as well i assume. thanks.
brian and tess


----------



## james boa

I'll be there for sure:2thumb:


----------



## Nick417

sharpstrain said:


> cant have one there - too many people get murdered in midsomer norton


You mean not enough! 

Ill be there. Sister-in-law lives there (or Radstock, never sure where one ends and the other starts) will drop the wife off and wander down. any idea who/what's likely to be there?

Nick


----------



## incrisis

Things seem to be going quite nicely at the moment, it appears we have the backing from the local council, so as long as EHO and licensing are happy the event will go ahead.

We will be setting up a small website with details, link to follow.

We are going to call it 

Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club....

I will update as soon as I can ....

Looking good so far 

*fingers crossed*


----------



## marthaMoo

Yayyyyy!

I will be there.

Keeping everything crossed!


----------



## exoticsandtropics

sounds good let us know about booking tables when it's ready


----------



## iangreentree

sounds great will this defo go ahead.?


----------



## TW

I'd go..


----------



## SleepyD

exoticsandtropics said:


> sounds good let us know about booking tables when it's ready


*nods* would be interested too


----------



## pollywog

I fear you've left it a bit late.

The 21st June is only 2 months away, by the time you get all the details finalised it's going to be very short notice to get a decent number of tables booked. It's also only one week before Doncaster.

If you want my advise I'd look at pushing the date back and holding it later in the year, this'll give you more time to plan, more time to advertise & get table bookings and also give the breeders attending more time to get this years young ready for sale.


----------



## incrisis

We have received a lot of interest from breeders and people who want to come. Thank you to everyone who has contacted me, I will keep in touch and keep you all informed.

Hopefullly by the end of the week everything should be sorted, it is just a matter of waiting for licensing to give us the nod.
The local council and EHO are in agreement, the council even offered us an alternative venue if needed.

From what we have been told, the local council official has already spoken to the licensing department. So hopefully we will recieve good news.

I will contact everyone who is showing an interest in booking a table as soon as I can.

Full details of the event will be on display at the same time.

If for any reason we cannot get things sorted soon enough, we are planning an alternative date in September.

We are doing our best to get things sorted as soon as possible and it is not our intention to let anyone down.

Everyone will be kept up to date as and when we are.

So far things are looking positive, and even if this isn't the largest show in the world, it can only get better once we get the first one approved.


----------



## Mirf

I will definately be up for this one, even if I have no idea where Midsomer Norton actually is!:lol2:


----------



## incrisis

********UPDATE**********

We have approval to hold the show ......

The website should be up and running tomorrow night....

Anyone that wants to book a table PM me and I will foward them on to the person organising that side of things......

I will contact everyone that has already shown an interest over the next day or two ...

I will add more information by the end of the night.


----------



## wohic

incrisis said:


> ********UPDATE**********
> 
> We have approval to hold the show ......
> 
> The website should be up and running tomorrow night....
> 
> Anyone that wants to book a table PM me and I will foward them on to the person organising that side of things......
> 
> I will contact everyone that has already shown an interest over the next day or two ...
> 
> I will add more information by the end of the night.



whooo hoooo !!!!

well you know I want a table and will do what i can to help. :no1:


----------



## incrisis

wohic said:


> whooo hoooo !!!!
> 
> well you know I want a table and will do what i can to help. :no1:


I will be bringing fliers to the BBQ :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

The address where the show will be held is

Holly Court
High Street
Midsomer Norton
BA3 2DB


----------



## marthaMoo

wohic said:


> whooo hoooo !!!!


I second that :2thumb:

Ooo I'm all excited now. It will be my first show, and possibly my last depending on how much I spend..lol


----------



## Fixx

incrisis said:


> I will be bringing fliers to the BBQ :2thumb:


Biggles? The Red Baron? The Wright Brothers? Or just some commercial airline pilots you found hanging around the airport?


----------



## wohic

Fixx said:


> Biggles? The Red Baron? The Wright Brothers? Or just some commercial airline pilots you found hanging around the airport?


hell Ray as long as they are fit I could not care less if they were kite flyers :lol2:


----------



## incrisis

Fixx said:


> Biggles? The Red Baron? The Wright Brothers? Or just some commercial airline pilots you found hanging around the airport?


The latter .......



wohic said:


> hell Ray as long as they are fit I could not care less if they were kite flyers :lol2:[/quote
> 
> Of course they are fit ...... I have good taste in men ....... :mf_dribble:


----------



## ReptileKid

my birthday  i should be there.


----------



## byglady

we will be there, 
is there a website for the show
so we can add the link to our website


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Can confirm the council have authorised it. The website is being updated for the show details now and should be done hopefully by tomorrow. Everything else is in place and ready, just need you guys to book your stalls. Send your name and address to [email protected] and I'll post you out the forms.
Note for Julia-there you go I've posted on a forum at last.:2thumb:


----------



## kato

Mendipmonsters said:


> Can confirm the council have authorised it. The website is being updated for the show details now and should be done hopefully by tomorrow. Everything else is in place and ready, just need you guys to book your stalls. Send your name and address to [email protected] and I'll post you out the forms.
> Note for Julia-there you go I've posted on a forum at last.:2thumb:


Bloody Hell!!! Adie in the 21st Century, you'll be telling us that there is Electricity and Carpets in Midsomer Murders(Norton) next :lol2:.

Cool I'll be at the Show as Wohic's driver no doubt(the kids can buy me a nice Anaconda as a Father's Day Present - but if there is any help that I can give don't hesitate to ask.

Congratulations on your first post, its good to see that you can use a Spell Checker.:whistling2:


----------



## kenneally1

At last a show within a reasonable distance....i'll be there. Fair play for getting it organized people!


----------



## Q-Tip

Woohoo good one Incrisis. I will definately be there and happy to help with anything you need setting up etc. Lift share?? (save the world an all that):whistling2:


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Can confirm the council have authorised it. The website is being updated for the show details now and should be done hopefully by tomorrow. Everything else is in place and ready, just need you guys to book your stalls. Send your name and address to [email protected] and I'll post you out the forms.
> Note for Julia-there you go I've posted on a forum at last.:2thumb:



:no1: :no1:wow the lesser spotted Adie , bet you needed a lie down after that essay :whistling2:



Congratulations on getting the go ahead


----------



## _jake_

Wow, this should be great


----------



## incrisis

Q-Tip said:


> Woohoo good one Incrisis. I will definately be there and happy to help with anything you need setting up etc. Lift share?? (save the world an all that):whistling2:


You may regret that offer ....

We might need a hand setting things up in the morning ....

If you are interested ....


----------



## Jade01

oooh oooh i may have to go.

oh ok, you've all persuaded me with your wicked ways.... i'll go


----------



## KimmyD

I'll travel down for it as I'm off for two weeks aroung the 21st and I need lots to keep me busy!


----------



## athy59

*re s/west show*

*Not being funny, but i got to ask this, is it disabled friendly?*
*I.E. no Steps ect.*

*So many shows/do`s rarely think of the disabled people who like to go to these shows. *
*I may go if it is, but at mo Ill health is stopping me doing things, (feels trapped staying in.) will know more when i get b/results from Count Dracula :whistling2: to see if i do have a Under active Thyroid gland. *

*Cheers.*


----------



## incrisis

athy59 said:


> *Not being funny, but i got to ask this, is it disabled friendly?*
> *I.E. no Steps ect.*
> 
> *So many shows/do`s rarely think of the disabled people who like to go to these shows. *
> *I may go if it is, but at mo Ill health is stopping me doing things, (feels trapped staying in.) will know more when i get b/results from Count Dracula :whistling2: to see if i do have a Under active Thyroid gland. *
> 
> *Cheers.*


Unfortunately it is over two floors, With no lift.

However, there are two access points from ground level to both floors.
From the rear you can access the upper level, and from the front you can access the lower level.

It does mean going around the outside, but it is do able.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Julia,for you I will find electrickerry type stuff and maybe even carpet your table:Na_Na_Na_Na:. As Incrisis has said we need a hand with everything, but particually promotion at the mo.:2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Just a note on the disabled access thing. It is as Incisis says it is accessable on both levels albeit with a short detour. There are disabled parking bays literally 10 meters from the rear entrance. But if you need any help on the day just let us know and we will do our best to help.
Cheers,Adie


----------



## SleepyD

Mendipmonsters said:


> but particually promotion at the mo.:2thumb:


on this point how's the website etc coming as once that is up and we have an addie it can be advertised on respective websites : victory:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Web guys are working on the site over the weekend,with luck it should be up and done by Monday at some point-The guys are doing it as a freebee so I can't hassle em to much.


----------



## holo255

May be there.
Is one week after my last GCSE exam...
I'm sure i deserve it


----------



## tigger79

i deffo comin can offer lift for plymouth for cost of fuel


----------



## tinks30

Me. I`ll come and offer a lift from here t there.


----------



## charlie2e1dxy

:2thumb:Our first show, we will be there!:2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain

*ref disabled access*

I have two boys who use powered wheelchairs and we have visitied the shop without problem - bought my first BRB there when it was newly opened:2thumb:


----------



## STReptiles

i will be there!!!


----------



## STReptiles

what venue are you using as i know MSN well?


----------



## incrisis

STReptiles said:


> what venue are you using as i know MSN well?


Holly Court

I put a post about it a page or two back.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We have the use of the entire communal space of the centre and 3 large shop units that are currently empty which potentially gives us room for a large amount of table space. Centre is closed on a Sunday,so the owner has given us free reign on all empty space for stalls.:notworthy: The on site cafe is opening especially for the event,so you will be able to get a fry up before the show opens and food and drinks troughout. Hopefully we may also have some people doing kids activitys as well,I am just waiting for confirmation. There are lots of other bits and bobs planned for it as well which I will post as they are confirmed.:2thumb:


----------



## Darbz

I'd love to come..think I'm off that weekend, as long as I can persuade the OH that she really wants to drive..otherwise it'll mean a trip on the bike and no buying...:lol2:

If there is any promo materials available I'm quite willing to pop some up around the local area (dorset)..Let me know..


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thanks for that Darbz. If you want to email me your address I'll get some promo stuff posted to you.


----------



## Horsfield

*Tables*

Anyone interested in a table at the show please send your details to [email protected] and we will get the info sent to you.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Nice to see you put the food(bunnies) as well as the reps on your banner mate:lol2:


----------



## holo255

Is the website up yet?


----------



## ShellsAngel

we're coming!! big thanx to all organisers!! have started to look for pennies down the back of the sofa already!!


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Do we know whats going to be sold yet? Hows the website coming? Very impressive organising!!

Anna.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thanks for the comments on the organising, all the team are working their butts off so your praise is great to hear. The basic version of the website is done and I expect Terry or James to put it onto the forum later when they get back from work. As soon as we have a full list of exibitors I will post a list of who's going. But at the mo it looks like we have a wide variety of Cb livestock,exibits from local reptile/animal training organisations as well as dry goods,livefood ect. We are still looking for exibitors from magazines,custom viv builders and any manufacturers/importers who want to show their wares as well as more breeders (you can never have have to many breeders) and any other clubs who want a stand.:2thumb:


----------



## Horsfield

*Web site*

Web site is up and running just follow this link Mid Somerset reptile and amphibian club


----------



## thomas

will be there,its only about an hour from us.


----------



## incrisis

Come on people's ..... 

We are all ready to go ....

We are going to be sending out posters and fliers to people who would like to pust some up for us ..

The link to the website is in my signature, the web address doesn't match as we are using an old domain name for the time being, should be changing it soon.


----------



## JustJordan

ill will be going!!! well if the other half agrees, sleeping atm
maybe we could bring the beardies so kiddies can see them? 
maybe
not as a breeder mind?


----------



## incrisis

JustJordan said:


> ill will be going!!! well if the other half agrees, sleeping atm
> maybe we could bring the beardies so kiddies can see them?
> maybe
> not as a breeder mind?


No problem bringing your beardies, but they will need to be checked over by the vet when you arrive.

Not saying there is anything wrong with yours, but we need to make sure animal welfare is top of the list.


----------



## JustJordan

shouldnt be a prob...does this cost anything?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi JustJordan,have pm'd you ref above post


----------



## MissCat

if you want to send me someting promo wise i dont mind posting it up around bridgwater


----------



## sanderson

Do you want me to put up some posters in Bath?


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> The link to the website is in my signature, the web address doesn't match as we are using an old domain name for the time being, should be changing it soon.


have added the link to the links page on my webbie : victory:
will definately be there for a 'looksee'


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thanks,to all those who have offered to put ou flyers ect. Incrisis has the flyers on a PDf he can email if you are happy to print them yourselves or if you would like some posting to you please pm me or email [email protected] with your name and address and I will get some posted out to you.
Cheers,Adie:2thumb:


----------



## medusa0373

I've only just seen this and hope to be able to come, depending on some family issues and how they progress.

But even if we don't get there, fab job on organising it all!! :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

I have created some posters and flyers ....

So, being a bit cheeky, if anyone doesn't mind me sending them so they can be printed off and distributed .... pm your email address ...

They are in black and white so won't use up too much ink


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> I have created some posters and flyers ....
> So, being a bit cheeky, if anyone doesn't mind me sending them so they can be printed off and distributed .... pm your email address ...
> They are in black and white so won't use up too much ink


pm on it's way and feel free to send me an email and I'll get some printed & posted at the local shops : victory:


----------



## yellow_python

we will be there, we can put out a few posters in the villages around Bridgwater if you'd like.


----------



## incrisis

Thanks for all the pm's 

Your help is greatly appreciated


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi Folks,I have had some reports that people who have requested booking forms for tables for the show havn't recieved them yet.They have all been sent out,so must presume the postie has lost them. If you requested forms more than 5 days ago and you havn't had them yet please drop me a line and I'll send them again.
Thanks,Adie:2thumb:


----------



## Darbz

sorry! lost track of this thread for a while...Incrisis..PM has been sent your way Re: flyers....

Clocks ticking till the show! can't wait! :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Have mastered this newfangled computer thing now:blush:,so if you would like the table booking forms emailed I can now do it apparently. Just email [email protected] and I'll send them right out.
Thanks(a very computer illiterate) Adie


----------



## moxtikelpor

fancy seeing you here Adie!! im looking fowards to this event & its a stones throw from my doorstep! 

Tim!


----------



## nighthunte29

ill be there, will there be cresties?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Oh yes there will be cresties:2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

My god Timmo,is it not past your bedtime,or are you up drinking reptisafe and coke again:notworthy:


----------



## Mirf

I'm going to be dishing out some posters in the coming week. Thanks for the email Incy.





moxtikelpor said:


> fancy seeing you here Adie!! im looking fowards to this event & its a stones throw from my doorstep!
> Tim!


Hope you're looking after my girls Tim!!:flrt:


----------



## Pete Q

You might want to put this in the local news also.
Are you not concerned about this being only a week before the IHS show ?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

BBC are already aware and are going to put it on there events bits(they came and found us). There is also a press release being issued a little nearer the day and some adds going out.As well as loads of lovely,wonderfull people who are passing around flyers in various parts of the country:2thumb: We know it is close to the IHS dates,but we are at the other end of the country and the South West needs a good show as normally we have to travel miles and miles to get to them.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Just to add Pete,just checked out your web. Nice site. I thought I was the only one left doing much with kings.:2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q

Mendipmonsters said:


> BBC are already aware and are going to put it on there events bits(they came and found us). There is also a press release being issued a little nearer the day and some adds going out.As well as loads of lovely,wonderfull people who are passing around flyers in various parts of the country:2thumb: We know it is close to the IHS dates,but we are at the other end of the country and the South West needs a good show as normally we have to travel miles and miles to get to them.


Sounds like it should be a good show then. Looks like I'll book.


----------



## Pete Q

Mendipmonsters said:


> Just to add Pete,just checked out your web. Nice site. I thought I was the only one left doing much with kings.:2thumb:


 Thanks, I've been doing kings for many years now, they have always been my passion. The alterna side of the kingsnake family that is.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Me to,mainly playing with black kings and trying to get some new morphs out of them for many years,but it has felt a bit like a kingsnake wilderness.If you would like to book a table please pm your details and the forms will come straight to you.:2thumb:


----------



## animal addict

I'm going to try and book this off work to come - havent been to a reptile show before as everywhere is always too far away


----------



## Horsfield

You can now download the forms to book a table by clicking here


----------



## Pete Q

Horsfield said:


> You can now download the forms to book a table by clicking here


 I don't have a printer, so they will have to be sent.:cheers:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi Pete.If you would like to pm me your address I will post forms out to you in the morning.:2thumb:


----------



## Indicus

This is pretty local to me. 

Do you think there will be any water monitors


----------



## Mendipmonsters

When all the booking forms are in I will do a post of what to expect there species wise.:2thumb:


----------



## Indicus

Ok thanks, as long as there are some types of monitors I'll be there. Actually I will probably be there anyway as never been to a show before, all the ones I hear about are to far away


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thats exactly why we decided to do one down here. We traveled the other weekend to the Kent show-Great show,but so knackered afterwards that we had to stop in the pub and there are so many great breeders and keepers in the south west,its time they had a good show. Not quite sure if anyone is bringing monitors,but I think we have just about everything else.: victory:


----------



## nighthunte29

is there a list of what tables will be there?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

I am going to post a list of who is comeing when table booking closes at the end of the month, both on the forums and on the club website.:2thumb:


----------



## Darbz

Hey guys,

just got a suggestion for the posters, for the next event or whatever..

I've been having problems getting people to display them in dorset because it says "Somerset and Devon Reptile club" at the top...I think if it said something like "South-West Reptile show - organised by somerset and devon reptile club" Places like the tourist information places etc would be more willing to display it...

I've managed to get a few up though, and I shall keep trying! :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

Darbz said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> just got a suggestion for the posters, for the next event or whatever..
> 
> I've been having problems getting people to display them in dorset because it says "Somerset and Devon Reptile club" at the top...I think if it said something like "South-West Reptile show - organised by somerset and devon reptile club" Places like the tourist information places etc would be more willing to display it...
> 
> I've managed to get a few up though, and I shall keep trying! :2thumb:


The posters say Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club .....

As that is where the club is based ....

There is no county mentioned ........


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi,as incisis says thats where we are,we did toy with just Somerset or even Bath Rep Club,but neither seemed right as we are in Mid Somerset. Maybe we will bring this up at the next club heads together session and come up with a new name in time for a winter show. Maybe Westcountry Reptile & Amphibian Club would be a thought.On another note your's and everyone elses efforts at passing out flyers ect are massivly appreciated-YOU ARE THE BEST:no1:


----------



## Darbz

incrisis said:


> The posters say Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club .....
> 
> As that is where the club is based ....
> 
> There is no county mentioned ........


Sorry :blush: Thats me being too lazy to look..i was going by memory..lol



Mendipmonsters said:


> Hi,as incisis says thats where we are,we did toy with just Somerset or even Bath Rep Club,but neither seemed right as we are in Mid Somerset. Maybe we will bring this up at the next club heads together session and come up with a new name in time for a winter show. Maybe Westcountry Reptile & Amphibian Club would be a thought.On another note your's and everyone elses efforts at passing out flyers ect are massivly appreciated-YOU ARE THE BEST:no1:


Thanks...

It's not the name thats the problem at all (sorry if thats what it sounded like, I think mid-somerset R+A club is a fine name!)
The problem I meant is because the first thing you see is mid-somerset rather than something like south west people in my area just seem to go "why do you want to advertise something in somerset? :whip: This is Dorset!"

I just thought if you made more of a point of it being a South west show might make it easier to get posters up in areas further afield...


----------



## incrisis

Darbz said:


> Sorry :blush: Thats me being too lazy to look..i was going by memory..lol
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks...
> 
> It's not the name thats the problem at all (sorry if thats what it sounded like, I think mid-somerset R+A club is a fine name!)
> The problem I meant is because the first thing you see is mid-somerset rather than something like south west people in my area just seem to go "why do you want to advertise something in somerset? :whip: This is Dorset!"
> 
> I just thought if you made more of a point of it being a South west show might make it easier to get posters up in areas further afield...


As mentioned by Mendipmonsters, we named the show/club based on our location, the same as most other shows/clubs ........

Your help is very much appreciated, but if confronted by the yokels because they don't like the name, tell them that the show/club is based in Mid Somerset, not Dorset.

So we don't confuse people of the location, the name of the show/club reflects that .........


----------



## Darbz

incrisis said:


> As mentioned by Mendipmonsters, we named the show/club based on our location, the same as most other shows/clubs ........
> 
> Your help is very much appreciated, but if confronted by the yokels because they don't like the name, tell them that the show/club is based in Mid Somerset, not Dorset.
> 
> So we don't confuse people of the location, the name of the show/club reflects that .........


Oki doki, will do! Just thought I would mention it :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Have to confess I think we would be better putting sw or westcountry on in future for shows,but there is no reason for the club name to change I dont think.


----------



## Horsfield

incrisis said:


> The posters say Mid Somerset Reptile and Amphibian Club .....
> 
> As that is where the club is based ....
> 
> There is no county mentioned ........


Incrisis didn't quite get the somerset thing as he is a larger drinker not a cider drinker...... hehe


----------



## incrisis

Horsfield said:


> Incrisis didn't quite get the somerset thing as he is a larger drinker not a cider drinker...... hehe


I am a lager drinker ....... I don't do coider anymore ....... 

I stopped chewing straw a long time ago ......... :lol2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

No ones perfect Tel, you may go back to cider some day and be compleat again-Very very few tables left available for the south west show-booking forms now online at www,jamesradio.co.uk:2thumb:


----------



## mark elliott

will see you all there then as i'm helpin ady of mendip monsters with a few things at that particular show


----------



## Mendipmonsters

is that a bite Mark-told you not to kiss her mate


----------



## mark elliott

Mendipmonsters said:


> is that a bite Mark-told you not to kiss her mate


 ha ha yes mate. i have some baby salmons at last


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Nice-give me a buzz when you get a min


----------



## mark elliott

Mendipmonsters said:


> Nice-give me a buzz when you get a min


 can call you now if you like


----------



## Mendipmonsters

you have number:2thumb:


----------



## Darbz

So is anyone coming who might have any RETF's or Peacocks frogs available? or other tree frogs! got some spare arboreal vivs being built atm, which I'm hoping will be finished in time for this show :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Think you may be in luck for peacocks:2thumb:


----------



## Darbz

Mendipmonsters said:


> Think you may be in luck for peacocks:2thumb:


Excellent! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## _jake_

I might hopefully be able to come.. (if cousion will take me). Is there any mantis stales?


----------



## Gaboon

*Humph* I thought 'west' said 'wales' BUGGER!!!


----------



## incrisis

Gaboon said:


> *Humph* I thought 'west' said 'wales' BUGGER!!!


It isn't that far from Swansea ......

2 hour drive : victory:


----------



## holo255

I'm going and it's over a 2 and a half hour drive from me...


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou

if i can get there i might come and nose about.... use my birthday money and all


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We have a couple of invert guys booked in,but not sure what exactly they are bringing as far as individual species are concearned:2thumb:


----------



## Zemo

I might be interested, I am pretty close to there. : victory:


----------



## holo255

Is the list of potential species ready yet?


----------



## mrcarlxx

brilliant...its my sons birthday on the 21st i am thinking of bringing him as we only live in frome.

without sounding stupid, what goes on at a show? i have never been to one before.


----------



## Fixx

mrcarlxx said:


> brilliant...its my sons birthday on the 21st i am thinking of bringing him as we only live in frome.
> 
> *without sounding stupid, what goes on at a show? i have never been to one before.*


Your bank account gets raped.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Fixx said:


> Your bank account gets raped.


care to explain why?....can you buy at the shows?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

I'm going to put a post on of all who are having tables at the show as soon as booking closes,with details of what they plan to bring.Booking closes on the 30th May. So far I can say there will be leo's from normals to high end ,beardies,royals including morphs,boa's including some very high end morphs,cresties and other rachs,various frogs and amphibs,cornsnakes,kingsnakes and inverts as well as livefood,dry goods,books, T shirts ect. It is difficult to be specific on exact species as most breeders just put leo's or corns or various on the booking forms. But as more info comes up I will post it.:2thumb: Any breeders who have not returned their booking forms yet need to do so quickly as space is rapidly running out,so we will have to start taking them on a first come first served basis .:whip:
Cheers,Adie


----------



## holo255

Will there be a possibility of any western hoggies?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We do have a hoggie breeder locally who has asked for a booking,but his forms arn't in yet. So in answer,probably is the bet I can give you at the mo. You never quite know what is going to turn up at a show as most breedrs have bits and bobs that they bring in addition to what they normally have,so you never quite know what you are going to get.


----------



## holo255

Ok cheers! 
Will be at the show regardless.


----------



## holo255

Question from my mother:-

"How big is this show? I dont want to drive 2 and a half hours for a tiny little exebition (sp)."


----------



## Horsfield

holo255 said:


> Question from my mother:-
> 
> "How big is this show? I dont want to drive 2 and a half hours for a tiny little exebition (sp)."


If you were to read the thread you would see that we are getting near the capacity for the show. So this may be some indication .........


----------



## mark elliott

holo255 said:


> Question from my mother:-
> 
> "How big is this show? I dont want to drive 2 and a half hours for a tiny little exebition (sp)."


 as far as i'm aware there are 40 tables and all are booked it's in doors and covers 2 floors. will be well worth the drive 
regards mark


----------



## holo255

Ok thanks guys!


----------



## Mendipmonsters

As Mark says we origionally planned on 40 tables,which we are pretty close to. However I think I may have wangled a bit more room so we can probably squeeze 50 at a push if there is any more demand. Still looking for a quality custom viv manufacturer for the show if there are any out there: victory:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Note for C Moore and Darbz and anyone else who is waiting to hear. We now have more bookings for monitors and amphibs. Sorry it took a while to get a straight answer,but I wanted to be sure before I got you over excited:whistling2:
Wesite now on a new server so you can get it on www.msrac.co.uk or via the old link at www.jamesradio.co.uk .Still a couple of tables left-forms on the web or pm for them to be posted out-first come first served.:whip:


----------



## Horsfield

It's all looking good for the show..... bookings are Getting full......... If you have not checked out the website please do Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club There will shortly be an area were you can join as a member.


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Note for C Moore and Darbz and anyone else who is waiting to hear. We now have more bookings for monitors and amphibs. Sorry it took a while to get a straight answer,but I wanted to be sure before I got you over excited:whistling2:
> Wesite now on a new server so you can get it on www.msrac.co.uk or via the old link at www.jamesradio.co.uk .Still a couple of tables left-forms on the web or pm for them to be posted out-first come first served.:whip:


:blush: will get the form off tomorrow 

and whats with those blummin tadpoles ??????? :whip:


----------



## Horsfield

wohic said:


> :blush: will get the form off tomorrow
> 
> and whats with those blummin tadpoles ??????? :whip:


The tadpoles are great I got some to lol


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Tad are asian/golden flying frogs-they are brilliant fun-you didn't beat him to much then when he got home:whistling2:


----------



## MissCat

got a fair few posters about in town now... got quite a lot of interest about it from the two blokes in jollyes  and my OH put some of the smaller ones in gamestation (where he works) by the till and several have been taken on


----------



## incrisis

MissCat said:


> got a fair few posters about in town now... got quite a lot of interest about it from the two blokes in jollyes  and my OH put some of the smaller ones in gamestation (where he works) by the till and several have been taken on


Thanks for all your help ....... if you need anymore let us know :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

New species to add to the show list-Tortoise and False Water Cobra's:2thumb:


----------



## Sucuri

Definitely would love to come, please keep me posted!


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Details for the day are on the web www.msrac.co.uk. look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Anyone who has booking forms still to send in.please do so ASAP as we have only a bit of space left:whip:


----------



## reticlee

i'd just like to say thanks to everyone who is setting up what i expect to be a amazing show


----------



## sanderson

Any ideas about when you will hold another one? Im not sure I can make the tables this time...


----------



## Mendipmonsters

If this one is as great as we all hope-and it should be as it is nearly full now:2thumb:. The longer term plan is to try and do a summer and winter/autumn show,hopefully in a bigger venue. We appreciate it is early in the year so if anybody only has a few animals ready,drop me a line as we have had a number of people ask if they can have half a table,so there is a possibility of sharing a space with someone else.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi, The Sarah Anne Trust-Youth Project is running a raffle at the show and we are on the hunt for some suitable prizes for it. So if anyone fancies donating anything to them please drop me the details and I will pass it on. I have already bunged in a few bits and bobs of new equipment,but the more we can get,the better the prizes and hopefully more cash goes to a good cause.:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

Mendipmonsters said:


> Hi, The Sarah Anne Trust-Youth Project is running a raffle at the show and we are on the hunt for some suitable prizes for it. So if anyone fancies donating anything to them please drop me the details and I will pass it on. I have already bunged in a few bits and bobs of new equipment,but the more we can get,the better the prizes and hopefully more cash goes to a good cause.:2thumb:


Does it have to be reptile related? I may have a few bits of (new) jewellery hanging about.....


----------



## Mendipmonsters

I think that would be fine and very generous. I was debating suggesting that people who are traveling a bit to the show could possibly donate something relative to there area of the country,say cheeses or I suppose in our case(zummerset) it would probably be cider or something like that,which would probably give some weird and wonderful prizes. The guys at the trust will raise funds with whatever they can,so anything is welcome and appreciated.:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

I shall see what I can find locally chutney/pickle/relish wise.

Do they need to be sent before the show, or can I bring them on the day?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

On the day is fine,just please let me know what you are going to bring so I can feed it back to Paul from the trust,so they have an idea what they have.:2thumb:
Cheers,Adie


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Only 10 days to post in your booking forms for tables people and there arn't many left.:whip:


----------



## Mirf

Anybody going to be selling any skinks there that you know of??


----------



## Mendipmonsters

There should be some pink tounges,not sure about any others though


----------



## Mirf

Mendipmonsters said:


> There should be some pink tounges,not sure about any others though


**runs of to google care sheet and viv size required**


----------



## Scarlet_Rain

Mirf i have a pink tongued they dont need alot of space actually. HA i put "skinks" into search and your name appeared first.. Suprise suprise lol!


----------



## Mirf

Scarlet_Rain said:


> Mirf i have a pink tongued they dont need alot of space actually. HA i put "skinks" into search and your name appeared first.. Suprise suprise lol!


I shall have to pick your brains regarding care.

No idea why my name would have pooped up:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## Nick417

Mendipmonsters said:


> There should be some pink tounges,not sure about any others though


:mf_dribble: :mf_dribble: Male Pink-tongues ??????????? 

Been looking for ages, will defo have to go if there are.

Nick


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Going to tease you all now-If all goes to plan there should be an adult pair and maybe some babies to:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mirf

** toddles off to find extra pointy boots and studded elbow pads**


----------



## Horsfield

A little bird tells me you are planing the after show drinks Wohic :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

sounds good to me-beer:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## nighthunte29

i have a few wants, will there be:
1. reptile equipment (obviously, but i mean lighting heating, thermostats etc)
2. tokay geckos (gekko gecko)
3. day gecko's (Phelsuma sp)
4. Rhacodactylus leachianus henkeli (dunno english name sorry)
5. leaf tail gecko, any species as long as its not clawed (unlikely i know)
6. a cafe?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

equipment-yes:2thumb:
tokays-yes:2thumb:
rachs-some-but not sure what apart from cresties
leaf tails-dont know-but if there are I will be buying them!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
Cafe-open from about 9am-1hour before show:mf_dribble:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Forgot=phelsuma-more than possibly: victory:


----------



## wohic

Horsfield said:


> A little bird tells me you are planing the after show drinks Wohic :2thumb:


and that you are paying for them : victory:


----------



## nighthunte29

Mendipmonsters said:


> equipment-yes:2thumb:
> yey
> tokays-yes:2thumb:
> dont want one anymore, not got the space haha
> rachs-some-but not sure what apart from cresties
> okay, cresties are cool
> leaf tails-dont know-but if there are I will be buying them!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> consider it a race
> Cafe-open from about 9am-1hour before show:mf_dribble:


 dam this place will be heaven


Mendipmonsters said:


> Forgot=phelsuma-more than possibly: victory:


hahaha yey, more than £100 a pair?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Horsefield paying for a drink-my god there must be life on mars as well:roll2::cheers:
Only kidding-he just get twitchy if he has to go to the bar to by LARGER for Incrisis.


----------



## nighthunte29

i think i should make a name tag saying RFUK Member: [_member number_]


----------



## Horsfield

wohic said:


> and that you are paying for them : victory:


I was told the night was all on your good self lol.......... We will be ok in the local pubs it be all they that dont't talk proper that'al be chased out. .......


----------



## Hagrid

Sounds like its gona be fun, il defintly be comeing : victory:

(BTW, any chance there gona be any Hognose snakes there?)


----------



## holo255

Mendipmonsters said:


> We do have a hoggie breeder locally who has asked for a booking,but his forms arn't in yet. So in answer,probably is the bet I can give you at the mo. You never quite know what is going to turn up at a show as most breedrs have bits and bobs that they bring in addition to what they normally have,so you never quite know what you are going to get.


Thats what I got as an answer to the same question.: victory:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

No news on hoggies yet,but I believe we do have some false water cobras comeing.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

I'm also interested in female hoggies if there are any !! I will hopefully have a table with corn snakes, crested geckos and possibly some normal royals and leopard geckos. also lots of surplus equiptment, water bowls (exo-terra) hides (exo-terra) starter units etc. see you there. Stuart. Might also have 1/2 dozen mouse breeding cages for sale aswell if anyone is interested !


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Might be interested in those mouse cages myself-can you pm me some details-can confirm there will be at least 1 hognose there.
Cheers,adie:2thumb:


----------



## nighthunte29

do you know anybody selling garter snakes?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Don't know about garters. I know wohic took some water snakes to kent,so I dont know if she is bringing any to this show. : victory:


----------



## ExoticExpress

Is there a list of people selling animals at this show?

I'm interested in monitors


----------



## incrisis

ExoticExpress said:


> Is there a list of people selling animals at this show?
> 
> I'm interested in monitors


There won't be a list of people selling, but a list of potential animals available will be posted soon : victory:


----------



## R.E.C.S

im there selling my vivs if anyone wants to pre order them


----------



## Zak

Why no list of breeders? People commonly reserve stock from breeders to ensure their trip is worth while and they get what they want.


----------



## asm1006

Anyone be able to give me lift? Will give some £££ for petrol costs. 
I am in Shaftesbury.x


----------



## Mendipmonsters

As already put in the thread,we are going to put a list up as soon as booking closes on the 30th May:2thumb:Both on here and other forums and on the club website.


----------



## asm1006

which is the nearest rail station please?


----------



## nighthunte29

R.E.C.S said:


> im there selling my vivs if anyone wants to pre order them


 you got any exo-terra's available and what sizes?


----------



## Leliel

If i'm back from Hadrians wall i shall do my best to get there! (I'm a Crewkerne lass, not far from Yeovil)


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Nearest station is either Frome or Bath and there are buses from both. Recs are quality fiberglass vivs,but I will have exo's and zoo med vivs available.:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

Zak said:


> Why no list of breeders? People commonly reserve stock from breeders to ensure their trip is worth while and they get what they want.


As this isn't a trade show the names of the people selling will not be published by us.
If the people who are selling want to post about it, they are welcome.

A list of animals for sale will be posted, with as much detail as we have been given, so everyone will get a good idea of what will be on offer.

As far as I can remember, without going back through threads, other shows don't list the sellers, it is all done by word of mouth.


----------



## Simplylucy

I'm really looking forward to this.

My partner has spent the whole weekend building a home for the leopard geckos he wants to buy! (Pictures will follow somewhere when he's finished!)

I'll be after a male corn to go with the one I bought on Sunday, :whistling2: I do believe I have the bug! :gasp:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Last call to those who havn't sent their table booking forms back yet-DO IT NOW or miss out.:whip: This includes those who have phoned/emailed to hold tables while they send the forms in.:2thumb:
Cheers,Adie


----------



## ddtattoo

Myself and a freind are going to attend if anyone is taking balls [ normals or morphs ]or my mate is looking for baby boas could they pm me so i could reserve if possible
thanks


----------



## incrisis

We are going to ask the sellers if they want us to list them ..... mainly because this a private show, no trade, so advertising the sellers may be seen as trade ......... for the ones that are willing to be listed, we will put them on the website.

Keep an eye on the site for updates ..........


----------



## incrisis

A quick reminder to those who haven't sent their forms back ........

You have 2 days left.........

: victory:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

We will be at the show selling some of the surplus reptiles we have bred this year. We should have a couple of baby crested geckos, some corn snake hatchlings and possibly some hatchling royals, also some normal and some albino leopard gecko hatchlings. We also have quite a selection of surplus 2nd hand equiptment, starters, exo-terra waterfall, exo-terra hides, exo-terra water bowls etc. look forward to seeing everyone there. all the best. stuart.


----------



## Horsfield

*Up Date*

Just a quick note all Tables now sold out so looks as if it is going to be a good show and exceed our expectations.:2thumb:: victory:


----------



## Mirf

I'm really looking forward to this now!!: victory::jump:


----------



## kayskritters

Hi,

How much to enter the show?

Looking forward to it!

Kay.


----------



## Horsfield

kayskritters said:


> Hi,
> 
> How much to enter the show?
> 
> Looking forward to it!
> 
> Kay.


Here are the entry fees for are show: 
ADULTS £2.50, CHILDREN £1.00, UNDER FIVES FREE

The club website Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club


----------



## JustJordan

was guna have a table but daft sis in law let our female beardie get gravid even though i told her "dont let them get near eachother while they are out"
stupid cow lol
never mind, ill be there as a visitor instead :2thumb:


----------



## Drewebabs

*Cant wait*

Really looking forward to this


----------



## Lew

*midsomer norton reptile show*

hi 
it looks like i am probably going to come seeing as i live about 10 mins away 
are you going to have all of holly court with reptiles in or just the mendip monsters shop ?
theres going to be loads for sale there right? 
thanks lewis


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We have the whole of Holly Court including 3 empty units and all of the public areas. As it is now fully booked for tables there should be loads there. I will do a list of expected species when I get 2 mins and put it on here. If any of the breeders and traders who are booked would like us to publisise them personally as well please drop me a pm and we will put your details on. Unfortunatly due to the way we worded the booking forms we need your permission seperatly to list your names or we will fall foul of the data protection act(my fault:bash.
Cheers,Adie


----------



## Josh-sama

Can't wait! 20 days away!
Should get a countdown on your site haha!

Should be able to come!


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Countdown is not a bad idea-will have a word with James.:whip:


----------



## Lew

i dont understand how you need my permission !:S basically im guessing theres gonna be some interested cresteds for sale ?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Lew,I don't think you quite understand what I was trying to say. If the breeders who have booked tables want us to put their details on the forum or the club website we have to have their permission to do so as we would be putting their details into the public domain. To do so without their permission would be a breach of the data protection act. So it is the people who are selling/exibiting at the show who must give permission,NOT the people attending. We should have asked for their OK on the booking forms,but forgot to add it. Hope that clears it up.:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

Lew said:


> i dont understand how you need my permission !:S basically im guessing theres gonna be some interested cresteds for sale ?



We need the permission from the private breeders who are selling to list their names.

If they want to post on here they are more than welcome to.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

By the look of it there are going to be quite a few cresties for sale on the day.: victory:


----------



## Lew

Yeah thats everything cleared up now !! haha i understand hopefully i will be getting a cresty there then  thanks for the info


----------



## hazza12

im coming picking up 2 adult females cant wait!!


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Note to all the breeders-confirmation for your tables have gone out today. If you want us to list you on the site drop a line and say so and we will: victory:. Booking for table space is now closed as we are at capacity.:2thumb:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

got my confirmation letter today !!! really looking forward to seeing what other people have to tempt me.


----------



## Darbz

C'mooon! I've been checking pretty much twice a day to see the list of possible species...stop holding out already! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## kato

Darbz said:


> C'mooon! I've been checking pretty much twice a day to see the list of possible species...stop holding out already! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


 
We might have a couple of DIY Frog kits. :whistling2:


----------



## Darbz

What like..building your own? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## holo255

Darbz said:


> C'mooon! I've been checking pretty much twice a day to see the list of possible species...stop holding out already! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Same here! :lol2:


----------



## Horsfield

*msrac*

We did ask for details from breeders when filling the forms in to list what they were bringing. Some did not list much detail so we have asked them to pass this on to us when they were sent there confirmation. It has taken a long time to sift through applicants as some traders seam fit to try to hide as private breeders. This has made it a long process confirming who will be attending. We are weeding them out and once all the private breeders elaborate on exact reptiles they are bringing you will all be the first to know


----------



## Angi

I quite fancy going but I dont drive, so if there is anyone passing through Bristol with a spare seat then I would be happy to pay petrol costs in exchange for a lift.


----------



## R.E.C.S

i will be there with vivs racks and a few other goodies, no livestock though. but i might be buying some depending on whats there


----------



## Mirf

Angi said:


> I quite fancy going but I dont drive, so if there is anyone passing through Bristol with a spare seat then I would be happy to pay petrol costs in exchange for a lift.


Where abouts in Bristol are you? I will be dropping my pups off in Patchway if that's any help?


----------



## India

My partner and I love reptiles and thought this would be a great day out for us: do you have any information as to buying tickets, exact venue, etc?


----------



## Mirf

India said:


> My partner and I love reptiles and thought this would be a great day out for us: do you haveThe address where the show will be held is


Holly Court
High Street
Midsomer Norton
BA3 2DB 

Admission is £2.50 for adults: victory:


----------



## India

Brilliant! And start time/ is there any parking nearby? (sorry, I haven't read through the whole thread!!!)


----------



## Mirf

India said:


> Brilliant! And start time/ is there any parking nearby? (sorry, I haven't read through the whole thread!!!)


Damn you're making me work tonight!!:lol2:

Doors open at 10 until 3 and there is, apparently, ample parking available......plus a cafe.:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

India said:


> Brilliant! And start time/ is there any parking nearby? (sorry, I haven't read through the whole thread!!!)


All the details for the show can be found on the link in my signature, www.msrac.co.uk.

There are two car parks directly behind the venue.

The entrance is at the rear of the venue, on the upper floor, which is on the same level as the car park, the café is right next to the entrance.


----------



## Mirf

Better late than never Incy, I've had to do your job for you....:whistling2:


----------



## incrisis

Mirf said:


> Better late than never Incy, I've had to do your job for you....:whistling2:


I have been at work ........ I don't get much time for the tinterweb when at work


----------



## -Austin

I'll come down for a visit if I got time, PM me any necessary details? sorry no computer access at the mo and using the iPhones a pain:devil:


----------



## mark elliott

i'm really lookin forward to this show.
regards mark


----------



## Mirf

incrisis said:


> I have been at work ........ I don't get much time for the tinterweb when at work


 
I _suppose_ I'll have to let you off then.....


----------



## hazza12

whens the list whith stuff for sale going to be here?


----------



## JustJordan

hazza12 said:


> whens the list whith stuff for sale going to be here?


 yeah lookin for a leo or something lol


----------



## niliano_05

whats gong on with the show? im very new to reptile shows. can you bring lizards to put on a table to show off? sorry if i sound very dim im very new to lizard shows lol:whistling2::blush:


----------



## Horsfield

hazza12 said:


> whens the list whith stuff for sale going to be here?



LOOK BACK TO PAGES AT MY POST!:bash:


----------



## Horsfield

JustJordan said:


> yeah lookin for a leo or something lol


There will be some very nice leos there. Gecko


----------



## Horsfield

niliano_05 said:


> whats gong on with the show? im very new to reptile shows. can you bring lizards to put on a table to show off? sorry if i sound very dim im very new to lizard shows lol:whistling2::blush:


Take a look at web site Mid Somerset Reptile & Amphibian Club. This may answer your question.


----------



## incrisis

As previously mentioned, we are waiting for the breeders to let us know if we can list them and a bit more detail on what they are bringing to sell.

Please remember that selling animals, especially hatchlings, isn't the same as selling normal products.

With animals people tend to have an idea what they are going to sell at a show, but most decisions are made a day or two before.

Rest assured there will be plenty to choose from on the day.

Think of it like waiting to open a present, you know it's there, but you don't what it is.

For all information click the bottom link in my signature, that will take you to the website.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We are compiling a full list of who is comeing and what they plan to bring now-it should be on the club website www.msrac.co.uk later tonight,then on the forum shortly after that.:2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

: victory:Horsefield is updating the club site with the list NOW.: victory:
www.msrac.co.uk


----------



## Horsfield

Due to receiving some very negative information being spread about the show, suggesting there wasn't going to be very many sellers.
Here is a list of some of the confirmed tables

*Big Yellow Gecko Lady* Leopard Gecko's

*Stuart Marsh* Crested Geckos, Royal Pythons, preowned equipment and books

*Paul Sealey* Viv building equipment, runners, vents, handles, ceramic and normal fittings, cable, vivs and stacks

*Pro Reptile* Supplements

*J and T Barnard* geckos and monitors

*Lee Adams* T shirts,cornsnakes and boa's

*Karen Carte*r Bearded Dragons

*Chris Shannon* Custom Tortoise Tables and Baby Dragons
Gereint Mortimer Boas

*Julia Oldham* Vittikins dragons, house snakes, crested geckos, second hand kit, dubia roaches, hissing roaches, corn snakes, axolotls, spiders and stick insects

*Derek Court* Inverts and frogs

*Animal Outreach* Exotics exibit

*Sarah Anne Trust* charity raffle-donations appreciated

*Pinkie Man* Corn snakes and reptile balloons

* R.E.C.S.* Fibreglass vivs and incubators

*Mark Elliott* High End Boa Morphs 

*Butterworms* Alternative livefood

*Curtis Lakin* Phasmids,bush crickets and beetles

*Geoff Clarke* Not certain on exact species, possibly royals, corns, 
tortoise, womas, ceratophys, budgetts

*Denise Moore* Reptile cards

*Andy Thomas* reptiles and plants


----------



## holo255

No Hoggies???


----------



## incrisis

holo255 said:


> No Hoggies???


There might be, as we said, the list isn't detailed, it is a general idea of what sellers are bringing.

The excitement of surprise builds :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mirf

Horsfield said:


> Due to receiving some very negative information being spread about the show, suggesting there wasn't going to be very many sellers.
> Here is a list of some of the confirmed tables


How utterly pathetic!! :bash: It's a brand new show so obviously is not going to be the biggest show ever.....

There probably won't be any reps that I'm after, but I still can't wait to get there and I'm getting stupidly excited already.:jump: (< sorry, but I do love that smilie!!)


----------



## niliano_05

:whistling2:same my very first reptile show that ive gone to! hopefuly dont go home empty handed


----------



## loulou

Mirf said:


> How utterly pathetic!! :bash: It's a brand new show so obviously is not going to be the biggest show ever.....
> 
> There probably won't be any reps that I'm after, but I still can't wait to get there and I'm getting stupidly excited already.:jump: (< sorry, but I do love that smilie!!)


agreed its also the ONLY show down this way, lets support our more local one, especially people like us in Devon and Cornwall or we are going to have to make 4+ hour trips to the nearest shows again.


----------



## monkfish2uk

Yes, we shall be there.....Karen Carter... www.kkchameleons.co.uk with translucents, Jalapeno Reds, Hypo Pastels, Leathers, our little Silkie will be there Het Trans, and lots more I expect!! :lol2:
Look forward to seeing you all there....


----------



## McWBAsh

Yes, show some support folks for the event. It'll be the first show I've been to, but there's not been much before in this area. Kudos to the organisers for putting in all the work to organize the show.

If anyone from the Weston area wants a lift I'll have a seat spare.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thanks for your kind comments guys-If any of the breeders booked in who have recieved confirmations of booking would like to put a post on as Karen has with more details it would be good. :2thumb:Alot of the booking forms only have reptiles or various listed on them,so details for some people are a bit sparse. 
Cheers,Adie


----------



## JustJordan

ahhh sounds awesome! 
really cant wait.. wish i did still book my table now lmao
but yeah also looking for royal pythons!!!!!!
getting one for OHs birthday so get ya deals out for me lol
who is stuart marsh on that list?

oh south welshys i have room in the car for 3 atm, ill come get ya and that if you help a bit with petrol lol
not asking much but just a hand lol to make up for me to come and get ya


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Stuart is reptilekingdom:2thumb:


----------



## kayskritters

Its great that someone has bothered to organise a rep show in this neck of the woods! It may not be the biggest ever, but itl be better than nothing, and one day, if successful, it could be huge! Well done guys, Ill certainly be there, dragging my poor husband and toddler behind me on fathers day...ooopps! All the way from Torquay too, well its not my fault he doesnt like snakes.....


----------



## JustJordan

Mendipmonsters said:


> Stuart is reptilekingdom:2thumb:


 cool cheers


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

*Some of our surplus livestock !!*

Just a couple of pictures of some of our surplus livestock that we will have available at the show. :welcome:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

*Plus a few surplus royals*


----------



## hazza12

enyone got room on there table for 5 corns and 2 carpets? i will put prices on ect ect and they wont be in huge tubs if you could i would very thankfull 



Harry


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Can someone give me an idea on a royal price please? Ta!

Anna.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

Depends whether Adult or hatchling ? Male or female ?


----------



## Captainmatt29

I would love to go but booked for donny this year, will be there next year though count me in for definate.


----------



## Anna89

Sorry - I assumed they would be babies. Female please?

Anna.


----------



## JustJordan

Anna89 said:


> Sorry - I assumed they would be babies. Female please?
> 
> Anna.


 back off i get 1st call once he finds out their sexes lmao


----------



## chimpy666

Me and Ryan might pop along to see whats going down, give me an excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

If we have any females they will be around the £40 mark, obviously expect to pay a bit more from a reptile shop due to shop overheads ect


----------



## djjohn

Anna89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone give me an idea on a royal price please? Ta!
> 
> Anna.


We will have normal royals at the show females from £35


----------



## Anna89

Thank you!

Oooooo a cat fight!!!! I'm in!! See you there! :2thumb: hahaha

Anna.


----------



## hazza12

dam i have 5 corns and a pair of coastals im selling but cant get to the show till 12-1ish and realy want to take theys here is there anyway i can?? thanks



Harry:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

hazza12 said:


> dam i have 5 corns and a pair of coastals im selling but cant get to the show till 12-1ish and realy want to take theys here is there anyway i can?? thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Harry:2thumb:


Have you contacted mendipmonsters?

We should be able to help you out.


----------



## hazza12

yh have done he said need to be there by 9:30 for the vet checkup to make shur there fit to sell


----------



## incrisis

Part of the rues of the show are that all animals are checked by the vet prior to going on sale.

The vet is booked for 09:30 so if you are unable to get to the show at, or before, that time then unfortunately we won't be able to let you have a table.


----------



## medusa0373

djjohn said:


> We will have normal royals at the show females from £35


Are you expecting to have any morphs available or just normals? 

Thanks


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We are expecting morphs as well.: victory:


----------



## Lotus Nut

For the new reps you will be buying get your viv building items at the show:

Runners 4mm 6mm black & brown, various vents, handles - self adhesive and metal, ceramic lampholders, heat resitant cable, various bulbs, wedges locks, lighting kits, glass door hinges etc.

And discuss any vivs or stacks you require building.


----------



## nip99

looking for young male retic's,and burm morph's,do you know of any going there?


----------



## incrisis

One week to go peoples .............

Are you all excited :jump:


----------



## Mirf

Me???? Not at all..................










Only 7 sleeps to go!!!:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

YAY!!!!!


----------



## holo255

I may not be going anymore!
My dad want to take to family to some Welsh Game Fair instead... 
I've been looking forward to this for months, and now he's seen something thats on on the same day, just over a week before the show!
*looks for angry smiley*


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> One week to go peoples .............
> 
> Are you all excited :jump:


:lol2: happy as the OH is booking a hotel for the saturday night so's I can be at the show nice and early without having to get up at the crack of dawn to travel and arriving with a sore bottom :2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

SleepyD said:


> :lol2: happy as the OH is booking a hotel for the saturday night so's I can be at the show nice and early without having to get up at the crack of dawn to travel and arriving with a sore bottom :2thumb:


As long as it isn't the Radstock Hotel, you should be fine.


----------



## Mirf

SleepyD said:


> :lol2: happy as the OH is booking a hotel for the saturday night so's I can be at the show nice and early without having to get up at the crack of dawn to travel and arriving with a sore bottom :2thumb:





incrisis said:


> As long as it isn't the Radstock Hotel, you should be fine.


**crosses everything they have not booked into said hotel**


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> As long as it isn't the Radstock Hotel, you should be fine.





Mirf said:


> **crosses everything they have not booked into said hotel**


lmao I dread to think why the Radstock is a nogo ~ sides my OH's idea of a posh hotel is a Premier Inn :lol2:


----------



## incrisis

SleepyD said:


> lmao I dread to think why the Radstock is a nogo ~ sides my OH's idea of a posh hotel is a Premier Inn :lol2:


Compared to the Radstock Hotel, a Premier Inn is a 4 star ........... not that you will find a Premier Inn anywhere near Midsomer Norton ... it is the back of beyond in that respect :lol2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

If you havn't booked a hotel yet try the priory in Midsomer Norton-owner is a rep keeper-Radstock Hotel would be an education:whistling2:


----------



## Athravan

I'll be there to say hi  Bit rude not to as it's only 90 minutes from here.

Can't buy anything though, may have to leave my wallet at home to avoid temptation.


----------



## SleepyD

Mendipmonsters said:


> If you havn't booked a hotel yet try the priory in Midsomer Norton-owner is a rep keeper-Radstock Hotel would be an education:whistling2:


well just picked the OH off of the floor (he's just checked prices out for hotels) and it's decided we'll be coming straight from home ~ looks like I'd best be digging out a comfy cushion to sit on :whistling2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

There is a travellodge at Beckington near Frome which is only about 15 mins away from the venue.:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD

Mendipmonsters said:


> There is a travellodge at Beckington near Frome which is only about 15 mins away from the venue.:2thumb:


:2thumb: cheers m'dears


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Come on folks we are still after prizes for the charity raffle-some people are being very generous,but we want more:whip:This is particually focused at the traders that are doing the show-anything will do-large or small,its all for a good cause.:notworthy:
Cheers,Adie


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

*Pair of adult pastels*

Will have this pair of pastels for sale @ the show. Male is CB03 & 1210g (£350.00), Female is CB 06 & 980g (£400.00) . Any interest ??


----------



## Hagrid

I so cant wait for this show! :2thumb:

I dont supose there will be any Emerald Tree Boas will there...? 

: victory:


----------



## tigger79

well got my half a table sorted - ill have a couple of adult female corns, a aduklt male royal and some cresties


----------



## mark elliott

here is one of my babies that will be at the show 








regards mark


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Will anyone be taking dubia roaches??

Anna.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Hi,no emeralds that I know of, but I expect wohic will have roaches as will we:2thumb:


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

Oooo thats brill! See you there!

Anna.


----------



## nighthunte29

ooh i cant wait, only 6 days!
i keep asking what there is gunna be there, sorry, but are there gunna be many corns?


----------



## marthaMoo

I dont suppose anyone will have any scorpions?


----------



## kayskritters

Hey,

Any phib tables? Horned frogs, darts, tree frogs etc??

Thanks.


----------



## incrisis

kayskritters said:


> Hey,
> 
> Any phib tables? Horned frogs, darts, tree frogs etc??
> 
> Thanks.


We have put a basic list of what is possibly available on the news section of our website www.msrac.co.uk .

It is only basic due to the info given to us, I am certain there will be plenty more on the day.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Ther are going to be a few phibs around,not sure on species though and me and horsefield will race you to the darts if there are any.:gasp:


----------



## Horsfield

Mendipmonsters said:


> Ther are going to be a few phibs around,not sure on species though and me and horsefield will race you to the darts if there are any.:gasp:


I will not be fighting you for darts this weekend. I have spent out buying the cool little Ambanja from you lol. I will be gutted if there are some cheap ones at the show awwwwwwwwwww then Chris might be happy lol.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

You said that at the last show and look what you came home with:whistling2:
Breeders list will be updated tomorrow as there are a couple to add on-Watch this space.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Chris is never happy-he doesn't know how:bash:


----------



## asm1006

Well should be a good day hopefully:2thumb:
Bringing middle daughter who's 8 today as she's great with our reptiles. Will be on the train methinketh, hopefully station not too far LOL


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Nearest Station is Frome or Bath-both about 10 miles away.


----------



## tigercookie

If you are arriving by train DO NOT got to Frome, cant find any bus's that go through Midsomer Norton from Frome on a Sunday, your best bet would be to bath and get the 173 to wells, just ask driver to let you know where the stop is, i work for the bus company in the area so can find most info if any one needs it, bus times etc. cheers


----------



## Jas

We have a couple of tables J and T Barnard..ReptileBreeder.co.uk
We will be bringing:
Diplodactylus Tesselatus
Diplodactylus Damaeum
Strophurus Williamsi
Tympanocryptis Tetraporophora
Cyclodomorphus gerrardii
Varanus Gilleni
Nephurus Levis Levis
Raptors
Enigmas
various other leo morphs and some fat tails.
Oh and maybe a 2007 100% het Clown male royal python.
Thats all i can think of at the moment. See you there!


----------



## asm1006

tigercookie said:


> If you are arriving by train DO NOT got to Frome, cant find any bus's that go through Midsomer Norton from Frome on a Sunday, your best bet would be to bath and get the 173 to wells, just ask driver to let you know where the stop is, i work for the bus company in the area so can find most info if any one needs it, bus times etc. cheers


Well I am getting a train to Bath Spa which arrives 11.25 am so need to know which bus and where to get it, and will need to get to get back to the station either for the 15.27 train or 16.20 train. 

Do you know how much adult/kids fares are?

Appreciate your help.:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

Here is a list of the available time tables.

FirstGroup - UK Bus Bristol, Bath and the West


----------



## tigercookie

asm1006 said:


> Well I am getting a train to Bath Spa which arrives 11.25 am so need to know which bus and where to get it, and will need to get to get back to the station either for the 15.27 train or 16.20 train.
> 
> Do you know how much adult/kids fares are?
> 
> Appreciate your help.:2thumb:


OK, just looked properly, the 178 will be a lot better than the 173, don't know about fares as it's a different depot to the one where I work, but it will be around a fiver for adult return and 3-4 quid for a child return, you want the 11.35 bus from the bus station which is practically right next door to the train station, if you walk out of the train station its to your left, and you want bay 7, which will get to Midsomer Norton at 12.13, its the end of the line so shouldn't be a problem for you getting off. Coming back you want the 178 again, at 15.23, getting into bath at 16.00. There is one an hour but the earlier one will only give you about an hour and a half to 2 hours for the show.

Here's the link to the bus timetable so you can print n have a copy if you need 
http://www.firstgroup.com/ukbus/sou...e=178/678&routeid=593641&operator=3&source=sp

Hope this helps


----------



## tigercookie

Stop stealing my thunder incrisis!!!!! :bash::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Thanks guys-really appreciate that-makes life loads easier!


----------



## tigercookie

your welcome  see you there hopefully!!


----------



## Horsfield

tigercookie said:


> OK, just looked properly, the 178 will be a lot better than the 173, don't know about fares as it's a different depot to the one where I work, but it will be around a fiver for adult return and 3-4 quid for a child return, you want the 11.35 bus from the bus station which is practically right next door to the train station, if you walk out of the train station its to your left, and you want bay 7, which will get to Midsomer Norton at 12.13, its the end of the line so shouldn't be a problem for you getting off. Coming back you want the 178 again, at 15.23, getting into bath at 16.00. There is one an hour but the earlier one will only give you about an hour and a half to 2 hours for the show.
> 
> Here's the link to the bus timetable so you can print n have a copy if you need
> FirstGroup - UK Bus Bristol, Bath and the West
> 
> Hope this helps


Also look at the 177 as the 178 and 177 do a loop and midsomer norton is in the middle of it. Both run to and from the bus station. It works out that you can get a more frequent service. That is what we used to do when I grew up round there.


----------



## JustJordan

3 more sleeps lol hmm trying to find a female 09 royal??


----------



## bonsey

can sum1 advise as to start time and end time.....i'd like to come along but got a mini footy tournament at 10 till 12....


----------



## Horsfield

A few more exhibitors at the show.

Mendip Monsters on site reptile shop

Riley Plesse-Mills (sp) ~ Corns, Royals, Cresties and second hand kit.

Paul O'Hea ~ Livestock, books and magazines.

Amanda & Stuart Matthews ~ Spiderlings, Phasmids and Roaches.

Paul Ritchie ~ ?Lizard wizard?, Gecko's and Uromastyx.

Apologies for the potentially wrong spelling and stuff, the note I have is like trying to decipher a doctor's note :whistling2: lol


----------



## Horsfield

bonsey said:


> can sum1 advise as to start time and end time.....i'd like to come along but got a mini footy tournament at 10 till 12....


Opening times are 10am to 3pm, all the info you need is on the first post, or at www.msrac.co.uk


----------



## incrisis

:jump::jump:oo: 2 more sleeps people, 2 more sleeps oo::jump::jump:


----------



## asm1006

Can't wait! Like Christmas this is!!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

I cant make it , take lots of pics people.


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

*western hognoses*

Anyone going to have any female western hognoses available at the show on sunday ? :whistling2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Will be taking pics for the club website on the day and may even take one of the venue set up tomorrow night. Only 2 sleeps left-hope you are all excited:2thumb:


----------



## asm1006

Reptile Kingdom said:


> Anyone going to have any female western hognoses available at the show on sunday ? :whistling2:


 or any for that fact?:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

incrisis said:


> :jump::jump:oo: 2 more sleeps people, 2 more sleeps oo::jump::jump:


 
Honestly Incy you're like a big kid!!!:roll:





OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!! Only one more sleep to go!:jump::jump::jump::jump:


----------



## incrisis

Mirf said:


> Honestly Incy you're like a big kid!!!:roll:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!! Only one more sleep to go!:jump::jump::jump::jump:


Me?

A big kid?

Me?


Yes...........

:jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:

One more sleep :mf_dribble:


----------



## asm1006

One more sleep! How will we sleep?:lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

I may not be able to make it but if i can i will be there in full show lol.


----------



## Mirf

incrisis said:


> Me?
> 
> A big kid?
> 
> Me?
> 
> 
> Yes...........
> 
> :jump::jump::jump::jump::jump::jump:
> 
> One more sleep :mf_dribble:


Me too!! Yay!!!!:jump::jump::jump:

Hope to see you there hun. Will you be wearing your purple cloak of randomness so I can spot you easily??


----------



## Mirf

asm1006 said:


> One more sleep! How will we sleep?:lol2:


Valium always helps.....:mf_dribble:


----------



## incrisis

Mirf said:


> Me too!! Yay!!!!:jump::jump::jump:
> 
> Hope to see you there hun. Will you be wearing your purple cloak of randomness so I can spot you easily??


If it gets too warm I will be wearing a name badge.


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> If it gets too warm I will be wearing a name badge.


is a good idea : victory:
I'm not excited at all and I haven't just printed out a t-shirt for myself either :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mirf

incrisis said:


> If it gets too warm I will be wearing a name badge.


 
Does the badge emit purple glittery smoke though?? Hmmm? Does it?


----------



## hazza12

i will be there cant waght!!! i will be the boy whith a mohawk! dont be scared to say hi!!!


----------



## nighthunte29

ive even planned what i am wearing so you can all recognise me, but i am a noob here so nobody would want to recognise me any way!
but just incase, i will have black jeans because i am boring and a machine head t shirt with a wolf on it, how will i recognise everyone else? (exept mohawk dude)


----------



## hazza12

i will have on a motorhaid tshirt on and a black stripy grey hoody and greeny cutofs and bleu ducktape on my finger on my right hand and a mohak so i wont be mised SAY HI!!!


----------



## chimpy666

try and be there.

cammo shorts and a jumper looking hungover


----------



## asm1006

incrisis said:


> If it gets too warm I will be wearing a name badge.


only a name badge?:gasp::roll2:


----------



## SleepyD

asm1006 said:


> only a name badge?:gasp::roll2:


glad I'm not the only one who thought that :lol2:
how many are taking camera's?: victory:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

: victory:Venue now set up ready for you-pub next door tried and tested (wont post result)-also now have someone face painting for the kids and not so little kids(steve)-Cafe will be open from 9am if you want a quick brekkie before the show opens at 10. Please note that access is via the rear entrance opposite the car parks-front entrance will only be in use for disabled access on the day. Look forward to seeing you in the morning-1 more sleep-need sleep-lots of sleep: victory:


----------



## SiUK

what time is it opening?


----------



## mrcarlxx

could someone tell me the prices please, 2 adults and 2 kids

thankyou


----------



## Ringo

mrcarlxx said:


> could someone tell me the prices please, 2 adults and 2 kids
> 
> thankyou


Adults = £2.50 x 2 = £5.00
Kids = £1.00 x 2 = £2.00

= £7.00

As far as I know.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Ringo said:


> Adults = £2.50 x 2 = £5.00
> Kids = £1.00 x 2 = £2.00
> 
> = £7.00
> 
> As far as I know.


awesome!

this might sound like a silly question but are we aloud to take pictures over there?


----------



## reticlee

yeah that should be o.k just do'nt take any of aide you might break yuor camera


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Need a wide-but short angled lens for you matey-pics are up to the individual table holders-please ask before them before taking pics.:2thumb:


----------



## reticlee

your one to talk lol!


----------



## SiUK

so what time does it open then?


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Careful now Leroy or you will be selling t shirts in the ladies loo tomorrow:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Opens to the public at 10am


----------



## reticlee

that sounds good mate, i've got afew nice bits aswell of t-shirts


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We have some super deals on Zoo Med Vivs and lots of other goodies.:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

One more sleep peoples ..........

ONE MORE SLEEP !!!!!!

:mf_dribble: :jump:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Here you plan to sleep well Terry after even more pub testing-hope its not to loud tommoroow for you.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reticlee

i'll have some corns ,womas,bredlis,royals,a nice surinam red tail , madagascan hognose and a couple of bits and bobs


----------



## wohic

just back from blackpool, i will be like the living dead tomorrow :lol2: still really looking forward to it though


----------



## SiUK

Mendipmonsters said:


> Opens to the public at 10am


thankyou


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Your table awaits you wohic:blush:


----------



## mrcarlxx

so what time will everything be completely set up?


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Your table awaits you wohic:blush:


why thank you kind sir.

oh by the way the 'ear plugs ' comment was passed onto me :whip:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

It WILL be ready for when the doors open at 10am: victory:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

I thought it might be:gasp:


----------



## reticlee

when can we start drinking


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We started at about 5.30 today:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## reticlee

sore heads tomorrow


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Sorer tomorrow-off to bed-long day tomorrow:2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

See you in the morning kids...:2thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

*show*

is there any table space left??


----------



## incrisis

[email protected] said:


> is there any table space left??


Replied to your pm.


----------



## JustJordan

woooo only a few hours lol


----------



## bonsey

me cant go:cussing: still not been to a show :gasp: i have to be at footy comp which wont finish till 1.........gutted as i need to make a trip to western aswell......

gutted but i av permission for next week - doncaster is :censor: miles away tho!! hope all enjoy.


----------



## marcgroovyge

I so will be coming! Its 8 in the morning on a sunday! :lol2: Is it easy to get to from the M5?


----------



## AZUK

marcgroovyge said:


> I so will be coming! Its 8 in the morning on a sunday! :lol2: Is it easy to get to from the M5?


see you there m8 look out for a black polo shirt with animalzoneuk on it and say Hi.
Dave


----------



## marcgroovyge

AZUK said:


> see you there m8 look out for a black polo shirt with animalzoneuk on it and say Hi.
> Dave


Definately mate! Look out for the blonde guy that looks like :censor: LMAO! It is so wrong to be up this early on a Sunday!


----------



## asm1006

Kids eh?
Now she's like..'do i have to go?':lol2:
So who knows may be alone or may have one of my girls with me!
Can't get there til 12.30 as train don't leave til 10.50!:devil:


----------



## Ringo

Brilliant show! Got myself a gorgeous little Albino Fat Tail at the show, so it really made my day 

Can't wait till July for the next show I'm going to. Going to be showing them myself too!


----------



## DanP

Not long got back from the show. Was really good, lots of great looking leos there and a really nice lady we chatted to about her beardies. Made me wish I had room for another viv! Was pleased to see it so busy too. Will look forward to the next one :2thumb:


----------



## Anna89

Hi,

We had a fantastic time! Considering it was all organised in just a couple of months it had a great turnout too! Well done!

I got myself some nice dubia and the other half got himself a lovely CB09 female royal! Thanks guys! Nice to meet Incrisis too!! :2thumb:

Anna.


----------



## marcgroovyge

Didnt see you mate though I dont notice anything! Just got in with a gorgeous TUG SHCTB and my OH got himself a Mack snow het patternless and two spiders. Really good show but a pain in the rear to get to from Gloucester LOL. Saw a guy driving a 3 wheel bike which was funky. Him driving wife behind an a child either side! Love it! Can't wait to go next year was a really good day! cant believe its not even 3pm yet! I'm shattered


----------



## SleepyD

just back myself ~ was really good too and didn't buy any reps ....... got some lovely dubias though :2thumb: 

Was good to have a chatter with both familiar faces and new ~ Adie and Missus (sorry am rubbish at names :blush are lovely people ~ though poor Incrisis looked really fragile bless him ... I don't believe those spurious whispers blaming it on drinking :lol2:
all in all a big thumbs up for all the hard work done and all involved ~ was a brilliant day :no1::no1:


now when's the next one? : victory:


----------



## marcgroovyge

SleepyD said:


> just back myself ~ was really good too and didn't buy any reps ....... got some lovely dubias though :2thumb:
> 
> Was good to have a chatter with both familiar faces and new ~ Adie and Missus (sorry am rubbish at names :blush are lovely people ~ though poor Incrisis looked really fragile bless him ... I don't believe those spurious whispers blaming it on drinking :lol2:
> all in all a big thumbs up for all the hard work done and all involved ~ was a brilliant day :no1::no1:
> 
> 
> now when's the next one? : victory:


Was you selling or just mooching around? Its hard to work out who is who because I dont know anyones faces lol


----------



## sanderson

It was a good show I think I will book a table next time. sadly they didn't really have any animals that I wanted but it was great to have a look round.


----------



## SleepyD

marcgroovyge said:


> Was you selling or just mooching around? Its hard to work out who is who because I dont know anyones faces lol


lmao I was the short, tubby, short-haired Granny mooching about spending, gabbing and dragging a poor beleagured OH behind me :lol2:


----------



## marcgroovyge

SleepyD said:


> lmao I was the short, tubby, short-haired Granny mooching about spending, gabbing and dragging a poor beleagured OH behind me :lol2:


LMAO you put me to shame then! :whistling2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

Was fantastic, i will be sorting a table for next year me thinks


----------



## sanderson

Did the guy with fibreglass vivs never show up then?


----------



## marcgroovyge

Didnt see him. But I arrived late as I got slightly lost...... like 20 miles in the wrong direction lost lol


----------



## simbob

me and my mate got lost coming from gloucester too was a pain in the ass! Which way did you go down the a46 then through bath onto the a367? took us about 2 hours when it should have taken 45 mins.


----------



## Captainmatt29

simbob said:


> me and my mate got lost coming from gloucester too was a pain in the ass! Which way did you go down the a46 then through bath onto the a367? took us about 2 hours when it should have taken 45 mins.


 
Took us the same time :S


----------



## marcgroovyge

simbob said:


> me and my mate got lost coming from gloucester too was a pain in the ass! Which way did you go down the a46 then through bath onto the a367? took us about 2 hours when it should have taken 45 mins.


we got stuck in bath! good job my mini was filled up enough! lol


----------



## SiUK

I was there with my girlfriend, we bought two californian kingsnakes, and a bredls python


----------



## marthaMoo

Great day guys, well done!

Could someone tell me who it was that was selling Geckos, downstairs in the end room, far right, the Geckos were on a slanted table.

Thanks

Aly


----------



## marcgroovyge

Reptile Breeder. I was lucky enough to remember to grab their business card.


----------



## ShellsAngel

well done to all the organisers!! looking forward to the next one!! was odd seeing all those people and not knowing if i knew them from on here!!! think we should have badges next time!


----------



## marcgroovyge

I know! I was the reallt tall guy with the grey and with camo jacket on if that helps :lol2:


----------



## ShellsAngel

marcgroovyge said:


> I know! I was the reallt tall guy with the grey and with camo jacket on if that helps :lol2:


 umm not really no!!!!


----------



## Meko

sanderson said:


> Did the guy with fibreglass vivs never show up then?


If it's R.E.C.S you mean he said a few days he couldn't make it. He was meant to be meeting somebody there with their snake but arranged to meet them half way as he couldn't get to the show.


----------



## medusa0373

Great show, really enjoyed it though managed (somehow) to resist buying anything - oh, apart from 2 door wedges and some clear handles and a fried breakfast LOL!!

Hope the turnout was good enough that it happens again next year - congrats to the organisers and thank you! :2thumb:


----------



## kayskritters

Enjoyed the show, hope theres another one to come next year?? I bagged 08 female royal & a 09 pueblan milksnake for bargain price - fab!


----------



## incrisis

I am glad everyone enjoyed the show, it was a great turn out for our first show and we will definitely be doing one next year.

I was pretty knackered from messing about for the few days before, and I am sure my shaky hands weren't from drinking too much last night :whistling2:

For those that missed me, I was the skinny freak with a brown Bench t-shirt, mainly near the entrance, or wandering aound making sure things were going ok...

You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


----------



## Captainmatt29

incrisis said:


> I am glad everyone enjoyed the show, it was a great turn out for our first show and we will definitely be doing one next year.
> 
> I was pretty knackered from messing about for the few days before, and I am sure my shaky hands weren't from drinking too much last night :whistling2:
> 
> For those that missed me, I was the skinny freak with a brown Bench t-shirt, mainly near the entrance, or wandering aound making sure things were going ok...
> 
> You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


I was stamped by your : victory:

I was wearing a red and white shirt, my other half was the tall guy with the black and white camo hoodie


----------



## Ringo

incrisis said:


> You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


I think I did, though it's mixed blessings. Can't get it off, no matter how much soap I use! D: Oh well, it is a rather lovely tortoise.


----------



## incrisis

messengermatt said:


> I was stamped by your : victory:
> 
> I was wearing a red and white shirt, my other half was the tall guy with the black and white camo hoodie


There were too many people to work out who was who ...... next time jump up and down stating your name.........



Ringo said:


> I think I did, though it's mixed blessings. Can't get it off, no matter how much soap I use! D: Oh well, it is a rather lovely tortoise.


It is a lovely tortoise, it has books on its head 
Cheap ink pad, tis the back of beyond, cheapness is rife.
Bleach and a brilllo pad works :whistling2:


----------



## nighthunte29

great show, i picked myself up a lovely pewter corn =]
who saw the giant stick insect?


----------



## emasmad

*rep show*

my partner brought me 2 milksnakes a pueblan n a apricot the fella who sold them was nice n polite and very cheap which was the good thing so i was well chuffed i got what i wanted lol


----------



## Charlieharri

*Great Day*

Hi guys

I had a a great time helping out today, it was great to meet you all and leave my mark (the tortoise! lol) - yes sorry I was also responsible for handing out the stamp!

Look forward to helping out again :2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD

incrisis said:


> I am glad everyone enjoyed the show, it was a great turn out for our first show and we will definitely be doing one next year.


definately enjoyed it and will be coming again ~ hopefully next time will have a table too ~ big thumbs up to all :no1:



> I was pretty knackered from messing about for the few days before, and I am sure my shaky hands weren't from drinking too much last night :whistling2:


lol I believe you :whistling2::lol2:



> You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


and a cute little tortoise it is too


----------



## Athravan

Didn't buy anything but I said hi to a few old faces and met one or two new people and the drive was pretty easy.


----------



## marcgroovyge

incrisis said:


> You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


I had that privalage but cant get the darn thing off! Bless you though! You did look stressed :lol2:


----------



## Reptile Kingdom

*great show*

Congrats on organising a great show, looking forward to next year !! :2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge

nighthunte29 said:


> who saw the giant stick insect?


I did. Its was MASSIVE!


----------



## nighthunte29

marcgroovyge said:


> I did. Its was MASSIVE!


 bloody scary haha
were there a few tables that couldnt turn up? cause there were things on the list that i didnt see, and apart fom mendip monsters the only person i saw with cresties was wohic?


----------



## mandi1234

oh dog, i wish somebody would have one in the north west.....................


----------



## marcgroovyge

I think so. I'm gutted i missed the AFT but I'll have to see what they have at Donny next week. Whooohooo. The show has me all excited now, must keep telling myself to look around first before I buy :lol2:


----------



## Captainmatt29

I wanted a stick insect but the OH didnt even allow me time to look at them :-(


----------



## marcgroovyge

messengermatt said:


> I wanted a stick insect but the OH didnt even allow me time to look at them :-(


I'm not a bug person okay! I walked past each table scanning then moved on. You didnt say you wanted a stick insect. Plus they are a lil boring lol!


----------



## tigercookie

messengermatt said:


> I wanted a stick insect but the OH didnt even allow me time to look at them :-(



we managed to pick up a few of the sticks and also found out the bloke who was selling them lives in the same town as us:lol2: so our new best friend:whistling2:, both bradhadair and myself are pretty knackered now, early start and few beers after didn't help i suppose:lol2: bit scary at mo got tiger asleep on sofa:lol2: oh we were the 1's on the back door


----------



## Horsfield

Thanks for your help with out people like you this show would not happen.

Regards 
James
Horsfield


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Thanks for all the feedback folks-initial guesses(we havn't counted it yet) seems to be we have raised approx six to seven hundred pounds for the charity-will post exact amounts tomorrow when we do get round to adding it all up. Stuart from reptilekingdom had cresties as well,but sold out really quickly and I think lizard wizard had some as well. Big thanks to all the guys who gave their time to help out-some of them saw 7.30am for the first time in several years today(didn't you Mike). :2thumb:


----------



## mrcarlxx

it was great!, my god everything was so cheap.


----------



## tigercookie

you are most welcome, it was our pleasure, glad we could help and be a part of such a great show, all we did was help hats of to the rest of the crew for the organization involved: victory:


----------



## Horsfield

mrcarlxx said:


> it was great!, my god everything was so cheap.


Was Good to see you there saw you come in but dint like to say high...... as was not sure lol


----------



## SiUK

I really enjoyed today met some new folks and caught up with some old, a strange location, was surprised when I arrived but it worked well


----------



## Mirf

I had a great time. Met the lovely Incy, Scarlet rain and Rupert (sorry forgot username), asm006 (anna) and loads more people who remembered me from my previous 'bug' life. 

The two girls with the beardies ( I should have picked up a card:bash were lovely and I got a very nice cuddle from their gorgeous male. (lizard that is...)

There were some gorgeous reps there. I really wanted to buy the long tailed earless dragons, but sadly couldn't afford them. I didn't come home with any new additions other than livefood for the gang and some gorgeous bits of wood from Mendip Monsters. It was the first time I have been to their shop and all I can say is 'Wow'. Gorgeous shop and really healthy looking reps. The vivs were set up as you do in your own home. I loved it and would definately recommend the place. I will be heading back as soon as the new additions are ready...that's if Mrs P ever decides to lay her eggs:lol2:

A great day out. Can't wait for the next one:notworthy:


----------



## Mirf

tigercookie said:


> oh we were the 1's on the back door


Sorry, I forgot to ask, What were you selling?


----------



## wohic

Fantastic show and well organized, huge thunbs up to the reptile shop that was on site as well spotless, fantastic prices and a good variety of stock, it was not my first visit there but I have to say as shops go it is one a fair few other shops would do well to base their standards on, its always immaculate, staff are friendly and social as well.

All of the organizers deserve a medal for the hard work they put in , some said they had no chance of pulling off a show in such a short space of time well, doubters :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you ........ they proved you well and truly wrong.


----------



## tigercookie

Mirf said:


> Sorry, I forgot to ask, What were you selling?


:lol2: we were the 1's standing at the back door acting as security- directing people to the right door, directing to the cash point lol etc. so were helping out at the show, did buy a few sticks, 2 pink tongue skinks, 3 salmon pinks, 2 curly hairs and a red chilli rose lol


----------



## mrcarlxx

Horsfield said:


> Was Good to see you there saw you come in but dint like to say high...... as was not sure lol


lol you should of said hi, i dont know who you are though as i havent seen a pic of you so i can't put face to profile :lol2:


----------



## Mirf

wohic said:


> All of the organizers deserve a medal for the hard work they put in , some said they had no chance of pulling off a show in such a short space of time well, doubters :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you ........ they proved you well and truly wrong.


 I couldn't agree more. It was amazing considering it was the first show!!:notworthy:

I have the horrible feeling I may have been chatting to you and not realised who you were.:blush:


----------



## Repta

incrisis said:


> You never know, you might have had your tortoise hand stamp applied by me !!!


I did! He did! It was a beautiful moment. 







Really top notch job Terry and James.

We (accidentally) picked up a really beautiful Brown House Snake from Wohic. She's so chilled and just settled right in to her new home. I'm really excited to have her about. Thank you Wohic. XX


----------



## incrisis

I should have worn a cape and had purple sparkly smoke ...........


----------



## incrisis

Repta said:


> I did! He did! It was a beautiful moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really top notch job Terry and James.
> 
> We (accidentally) picked up a really beautiful Brown House Snake from Wohic. She's so chilled and just settled right in to her new home. I'm really excited to have her about. Thank you Wohic. XX


It was only a small accident ................... :mf_dribble:


----------



## Mirf

tigercookie said:


> :lol2: we were the 1's standing at the back door acting as security- directing people to the right door, directing to the cash point lol etc. so were helping out at the show, did buy a few sticks, 2 pink tongue skinks, 3 salmon pinks, 2 curly hairs and a red chilli rose lol


Oh bugger!! I didn't realise. I missed out on a drooling opportunity there!! Shame I am probably 2 decades too old really eh?:lol2:

How cute were those pink tongue babies?:flrt:

I so nearly bought one myself. I am so buying one from M.M. when theirs are ready.

*Incrisis said*


> I should have worn a cape and had purple sparkly smoke ...........


I told you the badge was a poor substitute!!


----------



## Horsfield

mrcarlxx said:


> lol you should of said hi, i dont know who you are though as i havent seen a pic of you so i can't put face to profile :lol2:


lol
You had your better half and 2 kids (boys) with you and had a blue top on.........lol was at the table when you entered the show........


I don't post pics of my self


----------



## Repta

incrisis said:


> It was only a small accident ................... :mf_dribble:


Isn't it funny how often that happens to me! One would argue that I'm a liability...


----------



## Mendipmonsters

We will have to photograph you after the bog monster has finished with you matey and post it:whistling2:


----------



## incrisis

Repta said:


> Isn't it funny how often that happens to me! One would argue that I'm a liability...


Only a small liability .... :whistling2:


----------



## tigercookie

Mendipmonsters said:


> We will have to photograph you after the bog monster has finished with you matey and post it:whistling2:



:roll2::roll2::roll2::roll2:


----------



## Horsfield

bog monster?


----------



## mrcarlxx

Horsfield said:


> lol
> You had your better half and 2 kids (boys) with you and had a blue top on.........lol was at the table when you entered the show........
> 
> 
> I don't post pics of my self


where you the one i bought the snake from?. or was you the one giving out the stamps on the hands?

either way, i wasnt going to buy another snake as i had a scare not long ago with my big male royal bleeding in his mouth and i didnt want any other snake un till he was sorted but he just had a scratch on the roof of his mouth, 

so as i was in the clear i bought a nice female 07 she is a problem feeder but im not too fussed about that, got her home and weighed her and she is 800 grams so not to bad of a weight, i tried to feed her a rat a few hours after i got home and she was following it for a while until she realised it was a rat, i think i will try her on a mouse next week and see if she goes for that :2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Horsfield said:


> bog monster?


to explain to those not there-James(horsefield) called Di the bog monster this morning(which was very brave)-Di has a big mean streak and is hatching a plan:whistling2:


----------



## Horsfield

mrcarlxx said:


> where you the one i bought the snake from?. or was you the one giving out the stamps on the hands?
> 
> either way, i wasnt going to buy another snake as i had a scare not long ago with my big male royal bleeding in his mouth and i didnt want any other snake un till he was sorted but he just had a scratch on the roof of his mouth,
> 
> so as i was in the clear i bought a nice female 07 she is a problem feeder but im not too fussed about that, got her home and weighed her and she is 800 grams so not to bad of a weight, i tried to feed her a rat a few hours after i got home and she was following it for a while until she realised it was a rat, i think i will try her on a mouse next week and see if she goes for that :2thumb:


Giving out the stamps lol.


----------



## Horsfield

Mendipmonsters said:


> to explain to those not there-James(horsefield) called Di the bog monster this morning(which was very brave)-Di has a big mean streak and is hatching a plan:whistling2:


awwwwwwwwwwwww
Di a very nice lady that is very blunt but don't beat around the bushes 

Take care Di


----------



## Mendipmonsters

wohic said:


> Fantastic show and well organized, huge thunbs up to the reptile shop that was on site as well spotless, fantastic prices and a good variety of stock, it was not my first visit there but I have to say as shops go it is one a fair few other shops would do well to base their standards on, its always immaculate, staff are friendly and social as well.
> 
> All of the organizers deserve a medal for the hard work they put in , some said they had no chance of pulling off a show in such a short space of time well, doubters :Na_Na_Na_Na: to you ........ they proved you well and truly wrong.


 To wohic and Mirf-thankyou for your kind comments-they are hugely appreciated-we are not worthy:notworthy:Want to add a big thank you also to Rachael who ran the raffle-great job.


----------



## mrcarlxx

Horsfield said:


> Giving out the stamps lol.


cool thats made it more clear :lol2:

so was there much stock sold? while i was in there i seen a few people buying things, damnit if i had the money i would of bought everything from that first big stall next to the corns


----------



## Horsfield

Horsfield said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww
> Di a very nice lady that is very blunt but don't beat around the bushes
> 
> Take care Di


But at least I know where I stand........


----------



## mrcarlxx

when is the next one booked for lol


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Horsfield said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwww
> Di a very nice lady that is very blunt but don't beat around the bushes
> 
> Take care Di


Message from Di-stop creaping-I will deal with you in the morning you naughty boy:whip:


----------



## marcgroovyge

tigercookie said:


> :lol2: we were the 1's standing at the back door acting as security- directing people to the right door, directing to the cash point lol etc. so were helping out at the show,


I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW! :lol2: Thank you for letting me run outside so I could get signal on my phone! Saved me walking all the way to the other entrance


----------



## Horsfield

mrcarlxx said:


> cool thats made it more clear :lol2:
> 
> so was there much stock sold? while i was in there i seen a few people buying things, damnit if i had the money i would of bought everything from that first big stall next to the corns



I think most of the exhibitors were happy and hope to see you at the net show....


----------



## tigercookie

mrcarlxx said:


> so was there much stock sold? while i was in there i seen a few people buying things, damnit if i had the money i would of bought everything from that first big stall next to the corns


know what you mean, the stock at the show was fantastic and those boas were something else, oh for a lottery win :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

mrcarlxx said:


> when is the next one booked for lol


 We are meeting up in 10 days or so after a short rest,to decide what and when we do next.As soon as we know you will know.: victory:


----------



## mrcarlxx

tigercookie said:


> know what you mean, the stock at the show was fantastic and those boas were something else, oh for a lottery win :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


lol i spent the last of my 'pocket money' got the snake home and my car sprang a awesome but horendous oil leek, the biggest i have ever seen in my life :devil:

damn i was pissed :lol2:


----------



## Horsfield

Mendipmonsters said:


> Message from Di-stop creaping-I will deal with you in the morning you naughty boy:whip:


I don't creep you should know that................................................


----------



## tigercookie

marcgroovyge said:


> I KNOW WHO YOU ARE NOW! :lol2: Thank you for letting me run outside so I could get signal on my phone! Saved me walking all the way to the other entrance



you were most welcome, glad you enjoyed the show and in a small way i'm glad we helped people enjoy the show


----------



## marcgroovyge

Hold on.... there was a raffle? No one mentioned that to me :gasp:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Any body got any pics to post yet:2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

marcgroovyge said:


> Hold on.... there was a raffle? No one mentioned that to me :gasp:


Twas right by the door as you came in


----------



## Horsfield

Mendipmonsters said:


> Any body got any pics to post yet:2thumb:


yes..... have you?........


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Horsfield said:


> yes..... have you?........


Didnt get time to fart-let alone take pics


----------



## byglady

A big thank you to everyone for a really nice show

Incrisis and co your all stars. Thank you for the kind offers of help both in setting up and dismantling everything. Sorry could not work out how to flattern them tables.

Also thank you to every one who came over and chatted to us. We look forward to seeing you all again soon - later in the year would be nice :whistling2: but we do understand that it may not be possible.

Once again thank you all, see you again.


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Any body got any pics to post yet:2thumb:


kato is uploading some at the mo........... including a splendid 'Ming the merciless' 
look a like


----------



## Mendipmonsters

wohic said:


> kato is uploading some at the mo........... including a splendid 'Ming the merciless'
> look a like


 Oh dear I am not looking forward to this:censor:


----------



## JustJordan

it was AWESOME!!! lol:no1: cant wait for next year
i loved it
sadly had to get out ASAP since i kept buysing stuff lol
got a new 09 female Royal and a 09 Male Pueblan Milksnake!!!!
friend got her 1st ever rep... a gorgeous leo!
they had fun too!

Was really fab. i dont even need to sat 'considering it was only months in planning' coz it was brill!

sorry i didnt meet anyone, i was stressing out to stop me buying....pennyless now:lol2:


----------



## hazza12

was great fun i had a nice sleep the way and back 2hours each way
i got 2 juvi female crested geckos a orange tiger and a olive buckskin 
a proven adult male hog het jungle
a pair of 09 whites tree frogs! 
was sooo fun will come agen next year 
was great to meat everyone


----------



## tigercookie

Charlotte (the OH) came home and crashed out on the sofa face paint and all, any one know how to get face paint out of fabric :lol2: last time i woke her like this i got smacked in the face so not good idea without a BIG stick:whistling2:


----------



## kato

*Cool Show*

Well I must say that I was very impressed with the first South West Reptile Show at Midsomer Norton. It was arranged by.........








Ming and his merry team

There was no Banjo's as expected and they even had electricity - no carpets though, but we did have a nice table cloth and plants on our table when we arrived.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I managed to buy three gorgeous Cresties and ordered a Large Vivarium Stack which is being made to order - at an absolute fantastic price. I will post pictures when it arrives.















































Well done to all involved, an absolutely cracking show. I think we all are looking forward to the next one.

Two things though Adie, firstly, your Shop is looking absolutely fantastic - your good lady must be working very hard.:lol2: and secondly, what were you doing with those two ladies in uniform out the back?


----------



## marcgroovyge

Cool pictures!



byglady said:


> A big thank you to everyone for a really nice show
> 
> Incrisis and co your all stars. Thank you for the kind offers of help both in setting up and dismantling everything. Sorry could not work out how to flattern them tables.
> 
> *Also thank you to every one who came over and chatted to us*. We look forward to seeing you all again soon - later in the year would be nice :whistling2: but we do understand that it may not be possible.
> 
> Once again thank you all, see you again.


And thank you for selling us the mack snow! Sorry we tried to haggle you then realised we had less money than we thought :lol2: I still have my eye one some of your leos so you may be hearing from me soon



mrcarlxx said:


> lol i spent the last of my 'pocket money' got the snake home and *my car sprang a awesome but horendous oil leek, the biggest i have ever seen in my life* :devil:
> 
> damn i was pissed :lol2:


Gutting! I was worrying incase I got lost on the way home and ran out of petrol but had a little more luck than you im afraid


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Wohic-checking snakes:devil:


----------



## tesse.t

who was the lady with all the geckos upstairs? i pretty much wanted them all


----------



## Mendipmonsters

tesse.t said:


> who was the lady with all the geckos upstairs? i pretty much wanted them all


Big Yellow Gecko Lady


----------



## Mendipmonsters

kato said:


> Well I must say that I was very impressed with the first South West Reptile Show at Midsomer Norton. It was arranged by.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ming and his merry team
> 
> There was no Banjo's as expected and they even had electricity - no carpets though, but we did have a nice table cloth and plants on our table when we arrived.:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> I managed to buy three gorgeous Cresties and ordered a Large Vivarium Stack which is being made to order - at an absolute fantastic price. I will post pictures when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done to all involved, an absolutely cracking show. I think we all are looking forward to the next one.
> 
> Two things though Adie, firstly, your Shop is looking absolutely fantastic - your good lady must be working very hard.:lol2: and secondly, what were you doing with those two ladies in uniform out the back?


I cant belive you took that pic:blush:and that was before the pub:bash:


----------



## Mirf

:roll2:Sorry Adie but that's brillianr!!:lol2:

Yay the beardie girls. I was chatting to the dark haired lass for ages and can't remember who they are....help.!!


Mendipmonsters said:


> Ming and his merry team


----------



## mrcarlxx

here is the girl i bought i took a pic of her next to my male to gauge the size...her head is on the left


----------



## mrcarlxx

ps that is anti bacterial hand gel on the bed, not KY jelly :lol2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Twas KK chameleons-think its kim and karen:2thumb:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

mrcarlxx said:


> ps that is anti bacterial hand gel on the bed, not KY jelly :lol2:


Laptop on the bed-ky jelly-we understand mate:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Wohic-checking snakes:devil:


what have i done now ?


----------



## mrcarlxx

Mendipmonsters said:


> Laptop on the bed-ky jelly-we understand mate:Na_Na_Na_Na:


you forgot my 4ft python :whistling2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

mrcarlxx said:


> you forgot my 4ft python :whistling2:


split in 2 mate-should see the doc:2thumb:


----------



## marcgroovyge

Mirf said:


> Yay the beardie girls. I was chatting to the dark haired lass for ages and can't remember who they are....help.!!


 
The Blonde one is Kim. She owns a shop in Cheltenham


----------



## SleepyD

Mendipmonsters said:


> We are meeting up in 10 days or so after a short rest,to decide what and when we do next.As soon as we know you will know.: victory:


hey Adie I think you even impressed my OH as he's just said another show should definately be held this year ........... well done you :no1::2thumb:



kato said:


> and secondly, what were you doing with those two ladies in uniform out the back?


bet it wasn't the same as he was doing with me out the back :lol2:
and Kato brill pic you got of my other half : victory:


----------



## Captainmatt29

Kim is a lovely lady, she knows her stuff !

Some gorgeous beardies there too i wanted one but can get one from here hehe she works down the road.


----------



## emasmad

*pics*

i have put the pics on me profile that of the milks tris got me wahooo loves them mind lol




Mendipmonsters said:


> Any body got any pics to post yet:2thumb:


----------



## bonsey

i'm gutted cudn go......more so that i went to western & swindon early evening!!! even mo so that there was ickle pink tongues!!!

Be keen to learn of next "local" show.


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Should just point out that Incy and Horsefield also did the organising and worked their buts off-Top men:flrt:


----------



## asm1006

Really good day even tho a nightmare trying to get there on the train as it was the summer soltice and it was worse than a tube in rush hour!

So tempted to buy everything I saw! In the end got balloon kits for girls, two stick insects as well for them. They had a great care sheet too which came with them.
And two viv vents for a home made viv which I have been searching for ages for. Got a baby chile rose off Wohic for hubby. 3 skinks which are sooo cute and a totally unplanned but gorg uro off a friend of Wohics. 

Came home and my bd had started laying her first clutch! 17 eggs:2thumb:

Met some really lovely peeps, hi Mirf!!!!-good to meet you at last:2thumb:


----------



## AshMashMash

[email protected] said:


> is there any table space left??


Did you go in the end?



messengermatt said:


> I was stamped by your : victory:


Missed you...



asm1006 said:


> Really good day


Also missed you :gasp:


----------



## Mirf

Mendipmonsters said:


> Twas KK chameleons-think its kim and karen:2thumb:





marcgroovyge said:


> The Blonde one is Kim. She owns a shop in Cheltenham


Thanks guys.:notworthy:


----------



## ShellsAngel

Mendipmonsters said:


> Didnt get time to fart-let alone take pics


:lol2::lol2:


----------



## chimpy666

I was going to pop down, it sounded really good from people I spoke too.

But I was too p*ssed off as blagdon did not get my rabbits in 2 weeks in a row and was promised a phone call.......and I was tired haha.


----------



## JustJordan

who is DJReptiles on here.... i want to say thanks and you will be my 1st port of call next time im after a snake... :no1:
fab guys.. shame we couldnt understand eachothers accents lol


----------



## tigger79

Well after getting up at 4.30 am, and a 2 hour drive we managed to get there on time, wasd a long day but we enjoyed it

Thanks to Aide, inc and the team for a great show, may only visit next time as was knackerd by the time i got home, still am after 9 hours sleep 




marthaMoo said:


> Great day guys, well done!
> 
> Could someone tell me who it was that was selling Geckos, downstairs in the end room, far right, the Geckos were on a slanted table.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Aly





Athravan said:


> Didn't buy anything but I said hi to a few old faces and met one or two new people and the drive was pretty easy.


Didnt see you guys there - i was sharing a table with Wohic



nighthunte29 said:


> bloody scary haha
> were there a few tables that couldnt turn up? cause there were things on the list that i didnt see, and apart fom mendip monsters the only person i saw with cresties was wohic?


I was selling cresties, mind u was sharing with Wohic so could of been confused as being hers - No Julia they are not yours and i didnt steal them.



kato said:


>


HHHMMMM just managed to avoid the camera, i'm the one in england top ducking away behind my better half, who is gonna kill simonnext time she sees him lol


----------



## SleepyD

tigger79 said:


> HHHMMMM just managed to avoid the camera, i'm the one in england top ducking away behind my better half, who is gonna kill simonnext time she sees him lol


lmao I think I got away without any pic's taken at all though my OH was got :lol2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

DJ is John Searle from Romsey-top man:2thumb:


----------



## incrisis

For those of you who bought a raffle ticket.

We didn't get chance to draw the tickets on the day, so we will be getting some random person off the street to do it for us in the next day or so.

All winners will be contacted by phone as to what they have won and to organise delivery/pick up of the item.

We will also ask their permission to list the winners/prizes on the website.

A big thanks to everyone who donated prizes and those who bought tickets.


----------



## monkfish2uk

marcgroovyge said:


> The Blonde one is Kim. She owns a shop in Cheltenham


:lol2: Kim dosen't own The cotswold reptile centre in cheltenham......she manages it....we are private breeders not a business. :2thumb:


----------



## gaz

nice relaxed show in a very funky venue with the most amazing wild brown trout in the stream outside,caught up with some familiar faces and caught some others trying to sneak by without saying hello,big thanks to Mark Elliot for bacon butties and tea and for taking "gazboas" to the venue without us getting lost and also for the groovy shortcut to get home.
for the people running the show: CHAIRS CHAIRS CHAIRS:whip:gaz's are old an cranky and need chairs:lol2:anyway medals all round for those who said hi
regards gaz


----------



## gaz

tigger79 said:


> Well after getting up at 4.30 am, and a 2 hour drive we managed to get there on time, wasd a long day but we enjoyed it
> 
> Thanks to Aide, inc and the team for a great show, may only visit next time as was knackerd by the time i got home, still am after 9 hours sleep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt see you guys there - i was sharing a table with Wohic
> 
> 
> 
> I was selling cresties, mind u was sharing with Wohic so could of been confused as being hers - No Julia they are not yours and i didnt steal them.
> 
> 
> 
> HHHMMMM just managed to avoid the camera, i'm the one in england top ducking away behind my better half, who is gonna kill simonnext time she sees him lol


i saw you!!! you're alive:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## incrisis

gaz said:


> nice relaxed show in a very funky venue with the most amazing wild brown trout in the stream outside,caught up with some familiar faces and caught some others trying to sneak by without saying hello,big thanks to Mark Elliot for bacon butties and tea and for taking "gazboas" to the venue without us getting lost and also for the groovy shortcut to get home.
> for the people running the show: CHAIRS CHAIRS CHAIRS:whip:gaz's are old an cranky and need chairs:lol2:anyway medals all round for those who said hi
> regards gaz


Next time there will definitely be lots of chairs ......

It was something we mentioned during the planning stages, but that was as far as it got :blush:


----------



## gaz

push the boat out an go for *SOFAS then:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:*


----------



## Mendipmonsters

gaz said:


> push the boat out an go for *SOFAS then:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2:*


Be careful what you ask for-Julia asked for a red carpet and had the only table with a cloth and decor tastfully placed on it-must have been good-she was speechless(briefly):whistling2:


----------



## Mendipmonsters

Update on the figures-The show has raised a total of 851 pounds for the Sarah Anne Trust-few loose ends to tie up,so it may go up a bit more yet. We will be handing it over to them infront of the press at the end of the week and will post the pics as available. Thanks to all who helped and came to the show in raising this amount.:no1:


----------



## Mirf

monkfish2uk said:


> :lol2: Kim dosen't own The cotswold reptile centre in cheltenham......she manages it....we are private breeders not a business. :2thumb:


 
Now I know who you are.:razz: I was the mad woman who wanted to do a runner with your sexy male beardie. We were chatting about the little beardie I had just taken on......btw she hated both the butter worms and the silk worms I bought her. Typical!!:roll::lol2:


----------



## asm1006

Mendipmonsters said:


> Update on the figures-The show has raised a total of 851 pounds for the Sarah Anne Trust-few loose ends to tie up,so it may go up a bit more yet. We will be handing it over to them infront of the press at the end of the week and will post the pics as available. Thanks to all who helped and came to the show in raising this amount.:no1:


 Thats great news:2thumb:


----------



## SleepyD

asm1006 said:


> Thats great news:2thumb:


Ditto ~ well done all :2thumb::no1:


----------



## wohic

Mendipmonsters said:


> Update on the figures-The show has raised a total of 851 pounds for the Sarah Anne Trust-few loose ends to tie up,so it may go up a bit more yet. We will be handing it over to them infront of the press at the end of the week and will post the pics as available. Thanks to all who helped and came to the show in raising this amount.:no1:



Thats wonderful Adie :flrt: you 3 deserve some kind of award !


----------



## tigger79

wohic said:


> Thats wonderful Adie :flrt: you 3 deserve some kind of award !


they will get one - they get to arrange another show for us to attend


----------



## SleepyD

tigger79 said:


> they will get one - they get to arrange another show for us to attend


:lol2: give them five minutes to get their breath back : victory:













so when's the next one then? :lol2:


----------



## JustJordan

next week? lmao


----------



## tesse.t

i got some salmon pinks at the show and when i was checking up on them yesterday i found so tiny spiders in with one of them, about 3 that i can see. there so tiny you can barely see them, anyone know what this could be?


----------



## tigger79

they could be micro crickets - food for sling


----------



## marcgroovyge

tigger79 said:


> they could be micro crickets - food for sling


Those were fed on mealies


----------



## tesse.t

there definatly spiders, i tried to get a picture but they really are tiny, like the size of a spec of dust, i only noticed them cause they were moving  will my sling most likely just eat them?


----------



## incrisis

As well as our website, which you can get to by clicking the banner in my sig,

We also have a facebook group


----------



## kato

*Raffle*

Did Adie win all teh Raffle Prizes?


----------



## incrisis

kato said:


> Did Adie win all teh Raffle Prizes?


We have drawn the raffle and I will be contacting the lucky winners to arrange delivery/pick up.

A big thankyou to everyone who donated prizes and we managed to raise just over £100 for the Sarah Ann Trust. :2thumb:


----------



## Mirf

Brilliant news!!:no1:


----------



## incrisis

A full update of what is raised for the trust is now on the website.

As soon as the press release and photo is printed I will put a copy of it on the website also.


----------

